# Ein Leben ohne WoW



## IchbinArzt (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi :-) 

Ich würde würde gern mal von Euch wissen wie euer Leben verlaufen wäre wenn ihr nicht mit WoW angefanegen hättet ??? 
Hat sich das Leben in den letzten Jahren stark für Euch verändert im gegensatz zur "Vor-WoW" Zeit ??? 
Wenn Ihr die Zeit nochmal an den Tag zurrückdrehen könntet, an dem ihr vor der Wahl kaufen oder nicht kaufen gestanden habt, 
würdet Ihr euch WoW errneut zulegen ???

Und meine wichtigste Frage: Bereut Ihr es mit WoW angefangen zu haben ??

Also ich würde mich wohl wieder dafür entscheiden. Aber ich frage mich oft wie es anders verlaufen wäre......

Sorry falls es so einen Thread schon mal gab. Ist meiner erster also:  FIRST ^^

Doc.


----------



## Atroniss (26. Dezember 2008)

ich würde gern wieder den Zauber verspüren wo ich damals angefangen habe. Auch wenn leider mein erster Char nen Muskelmage war.

Bereuen tue ich es nicht,aber meine Wampe schon


----------



## sinisa (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi also ich hab seit relase gezockt und hatte dann keine lust mehr aufs add on.
Um mich von meiner sucht zu befreien bin ich auf privatserver ausgewichen die zum teil so grotten schlecht waren das ich dank ihnen
geheilt wurde^^
Und um beim thema zu bleiben fand die wow zeit sehr lustig aber habe viel privatleben da verschwendet und wenn ich die zeit zurückdrehn könnte bis zu dem tag als ich wow gekauft habe hätte ich mich wohl für ein anderes game entschieden.
Rate eigentlich jedem dazu finger weg von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fangt mit eurer zeit besseres an als irgendwelche pixel items zu jagen.


----------



## Atroniss (26. Dezember 2008)

sinisa schrieb:


> Fangt mit eurer zeit besseres an als irgendwelche pixel items zu jagen.



Es gibt auch Leute die nicht nru wegen den items spielen und Spass haben. Da gehörte ich in den Anfangszeit auch zu


----------



## Arasouane (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab zu WoW definitiv ne grandiose Hass-Liebe. So wie damals zum Fernsehen.

Jedesmal, wenn ich Urlaub hatte und 3 Wochen ohne den Scheiss ausekommen war, hab ich mir geschworen, meine Zeit nimmer vorm TV zu verschwenden. Hab sogar mein TV und DVD-Player nach meinem Portugal-Urlaub meinem WG-Freund geschenkt....nach 2 Wochen hat ich ein neues.

Also...ich glaube, mein Leben hätte mehr Qualität, wenn ich auf diese Medien verzichten könnt. Aus mir noch nicht zugänglichen Gründen brauch ich sie im Alltag aber. 

Wobei ich zu WoW ein besseres verhältnis habe. Es ist immerhin ein Spiel wo man aktiv sein kann und das großteils sau spass macht. Auch hab ich persönlich sehr viel aus dem Spiel gelernt. Ich glaub WoW wird dann passe sein, wenn ich aus dem Spiel nix mehr lernen kann. Dass es aber aus meinen Alltagsleben nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, macht mich eben schon stutzig.

Lg Schurkl


----------



## Schlamm (26. Dezember 2008)

WoW gehört einfach zu den Spielen die ein Rollenspieler mal gespielt haben muss. Gott sei dank habe ich mich selber so gut im Griff dass mir das Spiel hier nicht über dem Rl steht...Ich würds mir wieder kaufen weil es kein Vergleichbares Game gibt.


----------



## Dark_crysis (26. Dezember 2008)

ich bereue es eig auch net....ich finds gut das ichs gekauft habe weil ich dann zb nach der arbeit  mit wow ein bissel runterkomme^^

MFG Dark_Crysis


----------



## Refaser (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin damals durch einen Arbeitskollegen zu WoW gekommen und bereue es nicht. Habe mit BC angefangen, bereits ein Jahr pause gemacht und jetzt mit WotLK wieder angefangen. Ich habe durch dieses Spiel sehr viele nette Menschen kennengelernt , die ich auch bereits im RL getroffen habe und mit der ich einen super Kontakt pflege. Ich denke wenn man die "Sucht" die von WoW ausgeht ( das ist wirklich unbestritten das es eine Sucht werden kann) im Griff hat ist dieses Spiele jedem Rollenspieler oder überhaupt Onlinespiele Liebehaber zu empfehlen.

Ich würde es mir nochmal kaufen , so long und weiterhin Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Kestrel (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bereu es auch nicht. Vor WoW hatte ich schon viel am rechner gesessen und mit WoW hat sich da nix geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Spielen tu ich auch erst mit dem start von BC mit einigen Pausen zwischendurch es kommt ja immer die zeit wo man die schnauze voll hat nu aber wirklich aufhören könnte ich nicht


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (26. Dezember 2008)

ALso, ich würds erneut holen, ja.
Allein schon deshalb, weil man wo man noch neu war, alles so toll fand und jetzt weiß man nahezu alles und da ist diese Atmo nimmer soo toll^^


----------



## Teradas (26. Dezember 2008)

@Refaser

Kann dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## oichebaer (26. Dezember 2008)

Schwer zu sagen, sehr schwer zu sagen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also zunächst muss ich die tatsache anmerken, dass ich seit 15.12. nicht mehr über einen aktiven WoW Account verfüge...
Schuld daran war Wotlk. Pre Wotlk war ich mehr oder weniger erfolgreich raiden, hatten BT clear, mein erstes t6 teil usw. Hatte riesen spaß am raiden und aufgrund der ID´s auch niemals zu viel zeit vorm pc verbracht.

Mit dem Addon kam wieder der drang, schnell etwas erreichen zu müssen... Möglichst schnell 80 werden und wieder in den Raidbetrieb einsteigen etc pp... Das ich ein extremstes Problem mit dem schon damals verhassten leveln hatte, sah ich bis dato als nicht so schlimm an. 

Zusammengefasst: Ich hätte nie aufgehört Wow zu zocken, wenn Wotlk nicht (jetzt schon!) gekommen wäre, außer ich hätte SW schon auf farmstatus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das die Spieler die diesen Status schon erreicht hatten natürlich nichts mehr vom Spiel hatten und dem Addon entegegenfieberten ist natürlich auch klar... deshalb: sehr schwere frage =P 

so far
gl & hf

az


----------



## Toamar (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht nur ein Leben ohne WoW vorstellen, ich kann mir sogar ein Leben ohne Technik, scheiss Handys und den ganzen Müll, den eh kein Mensch braucht, aber jeder denkt es besitzen zu müssen.

Wenn ich meine Eltern unter die Erde gebracht habe, und mich hier nichts mehr braucht, dann werde ich eh aussteigen!
Bis dahin HaveFun!


----------



## youngceaser (26. Dezember 2008)

oichebaer schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst: Ich hätte nie aufgehört Wow zu zocken, wenn Wotlk nicht (jetzt schon!) gekommen wäre, außer ich hätte SW schon auf farmstatus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja das Sunwell nen Fehler war sagt blizz ja selbst aber es gibt genug die im PvP schon ihr s4 voll hatten und sonst auch nen haufen gesehen haben und für die müss blizz halt ne neue herausvorderung schaffen und nicht einfach ne neue arena saison vorallem da sich der unterschied immer mehr abgezeichnet hätte mit t6 equipten und kara equipten


----------



## Arasouane (26. Dezember 2008)

Toamar schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Eltern unter die Erde gebracht habe, und mich hier nichts mehr braucht, dann werde ich eh aussteigen!




Waaaas?

Meister, provokativ und falsch ausgedrückt. Bitte nochmals formulieren...sonst krieg ichs mit der Angst zu tun.

Lg


----------



## pixler (26. Dezember 2008)

Hm ich würde es mir nicht wieder kaufen, da ich finde, es nimmt schon was an freizeit. Ich habe selbst nie so viel gespielt und auch mal 2-3 monatige pausen vor den bc gemacht. Wotlk habe ihc mir erst gar net gekauft. Wenn wow 2 rauskommen würde ( nur mal angenommen) würde ich mir das vllt kaufen, aber jetzt wieder mit wow anzufangen wäre mir zu stressig. Ich habe die zeit pre bc sehr genossen, da man als einstieger da noch von fast allem fasziniert war. Da war nen ubrs run schon was lustiges oder scholo und strath. Aber jetzt hat man schon viel gesehen und ist verwöhnt geworden ^^



naja meiner meinung nach ^^


----------



## Cassiel04 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir Wow auch definitv wieder kaufen, weil mir das Spiel einfach Spaß macht.
Es hat natürlich auch mal seine Schattenseiten und die Leute, die im Spiel versacken tun mir schon ein wenig Leid. Aber ob ich nun abends TV schaue, was anderes Spiele oder eben ne Runde Wow spiele macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Solang man das ganze nur als Spiel und nicht als Überlebenswichtig ansieht, ist das auch ok...


----------



## Warp16 (26. Dezember 2008)

ich würds sofort wieder kaufen.
obwohl ich ohne wohl schon nen guten job + freundin + normalgewicht hätte^^
hab iwie kein rl mehr seit 2 1/2 jahren^^ aber wow is so geil da man auch gerne karriere familie und das aussehen opfert^^ (süchtel freaaak^^)


----------



## kolopol (26. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> ich würds sofort wieder kaufen.
> obwohl ich ohne wohl schon nen guten job + freundin + normalgewicht hätte^^
> hab iwie kein rl mehr seit 2 1/2 jahren^^ aber wow is so geil da man auch gerne karriere familie und das aussehen opfert^^ (süchtel freaaak^^)





oha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Dezember 2008)

Solche Fragestellungen laufen doch nur wieder auf die bis ins unendliche, durchgekaute Suchtthematik und die Frage nach dem sog. Real Life auf - ob man es hat oder nicht, wieviel Bedeutung man dem beimisst und ähnliches. Dann kommen wieder die sog. Real Life Poser: "Mein Haus- Mein Auto- meine dicktittige Blondine" ... ich kann es nicht mehr lesen --- und dann bieten Blitzbirnen wie der Warp 16 für diese Oberchecker des "real lifes" noch Steilvorlagen ohne ende...


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (26. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> ich würds sofort wieder kaufen.
> obwohl ich ohne wohl schon nen guten job + freundin + normalgewicht hätte^^
> hab iwie kein rl mehr seit 2 1/2 jahren^^ aber wow is so geil da man auch gerne karriere familie und das aussehen opfert^^ (süchtel freaaak^^)



Ich hoffe das ist Ironie


----------



## Silenya (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bereue den Kauf von WoW absolut, da ich zu viel zeit ingame verbracht habe, habe ich meine Hausübungen für die Schule nicht gemacht und auch nichtmehr gelernt. Das Resultat davon ist nicht schwer zu erraten, ich muss eine Klasse wiederholen.
Wenn ich mich wieder entshceiden könnte, würd ich es natürlich nicht wieder kaufen. Der Grund dafür ist in den obrigen Zeilen zu finden.
Und ja, ich bereue es sehr, mir dieses Spiel zugelegt zu haben!

Lg


----------



## Teraluna (26. Dezember 2008)

Also...
ich lebe in nem kleinen kaff habe keinen führerschein und ohne wow und ein paar gute kumpels wäre ich schon an langeweile gestorben.

... vll wäre ich auch vor dem fehrnseher in eine lethargie und passivität verfallen aus der ich nicht mehr rausgekommen wäre...

auf jeden fall macht es spaß und ist nicht so passiv wie die glotze!

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## Atrion (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich würds mir nich nochma kaufen ^^

Seitdem ichs Spiele, ca. 2 Jahre bin ich dermaßen faul geworden und dadurch sind meine Noten immer weiter in den Keller gerutscht. Täglich mindestens 5 Stunden am Rechner und WoW zocken. Wochenende von morgends bis abends und dann wieder.


----------



## Dreet (26. Dezember 2008)

ALso ich denk mal ich würde mir WoW auch wieder kaufen weil es einfach spass macht aber wenn ich merk das es mir grad
keinen spass nacht kann ich auch mal 5 Tage net spielen aber es nimmt schon viel Freizeit in Anspruch.Ich spiele mit einer Gamcard un ich finds cool wenn ich spielen kann aber wenn ich zwischen den Cards ne Pause mach bin ich auch froh weil man hat einfach mehr zeit für andere sachen aber soll nich heißen das ich nur WoW zock ne ich geh oft mit Freunden raus 
entweder wir spielen fußball oder anderes oder chillen einfach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also denn lg

Dreet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zixxel (26. Dezember 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich hab zu WoW definitiv ne grandiose Hass-Liebe. So wie damals zum Fernsehen.
> 
> Jedesmal, wenn ich Urlaub hatte und 3 Wochen ohne den Scheiss ausekommen war, hab ich mir geschworen, meine Zeit nimmer vorm TV zu verschwenden. Hab sogar mein TV und DVD-Player nach meinem Portugal-Urlaub meinem WG-Freund geschenkt....nach 2 Wochen hat ich ein neues.
> 
> ...


/sign

bei mir war es auch nicht unbedingt anders, hab versucht net mehr wow zu  spielen, ging dann so lang gut, bis ein Freund von mir (der auch nicht mehr spielen wollte, seine sachen in den müll geschmissen und die CDs zerbrochen hat^^) diese Rolle des Rückrufs auf mich angewandt hat......nunja.... jetzt spiel ich seit gut drei Wochen nach nem halben Jahr Pause wieder.......

so long

Infi


----------



## Kimbini (26. Dezember 2008)

Ohne WoW hätte ich definitiv einige Leute nicht kennengelernt und das wäre vom heutigen Standpunkt aus sehr schade.
Ansonsten hätte ich ohne WoW nicht viel anders gemacht. Ich hätte am PC gespielt und zwar vielleicht nicht über zwei Jahre mit ein und demselben Spiel, aber ich hätte definitiv gespielt!


----------



## Mikolomeus (26. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich nicht mit WoW angefangen hätte - würde ich nun nicht hier sein und würde etwas anderes spielen... jo so is es bei mir ^^

mfg


----------



## Lowstar (26. Dezember 2008)

ich würde es mir nicht kaufen, da ich bestimmt ca. 100-150 played tage habe und mit dieser _sehr grossen_ menge an zeit auch was anderes, sinnvolles machen koennte.
zwar ist wow spielen eine freizeitbeschäftigung, aber hier mal ein bsp.:

z.b. ich arbeite iwo mit nem stundenlohn von 8euro die stunde (normal für einen schueler als nebenjob)
 also: 24*150= 3600 stunden (!!!!!) 3600*8euro= 28800euro das ist soooo ne masse an geld, die ich in den 2jahren verdient hätte- unglaublich o.O stattdessen habe ich einen magier und einen paladin, die jetzt mit wotlk nichtmal gut equipt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ich lerne ieine programmierer-sprache, welche ich in 3600 stunden perfekt beherrsche. ah was: in so einer menge zeit, da kann man auch gleich eine selber schreiben -_-'

oder ich mache sport: gehe also 3 mal die woche ca 2 stunden ins fitnessstudio, dann hätte ich jetzt nach 2 jahren einen bomben-körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und diese liste kann man eig ewig weiter führen^^

mein fazit: nicht kaufen

mfg Lowstar


----------



## Arben (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehme an, dass ich meine in WoW verbrachte Freizeit wohl anders vorm Rechner verbracht hätte. Hab oft genug Pausen gemacht von WoW, in der Zeit in der ich sonst auch WoW gespielt habe auch nicht viel anderes gemacht als WC3 oder CS gespielt.

WoW ist für mich ein Hobby, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung. Wenn wichtige Dinge anstehen mach ich diese zuerst, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe starte ich WoW, wenn ich keine Lust habe wird es nicht gestartet oder aber nach 10 Minuten wieder geschlossen.


----------



## Sky4u (26. Dezember 2008)

KLar ich würde es mir wiederholen. ^^

Mein Leben hat sich mit Wow nicht verändert früher habe ich 2-3 versch. games am Tag gezockt heute nur noch Wow.

Ich habe ein geregeltes Leben von daher macht es mir nix aus wenn mansche Leute schlecht reden über das Thema.
Spiele etwas am vormittag und später fahre ich auf Arbeit.
Wenns mit den Arbeitszeiten bei mir und meiner freundin klappt fahre ich zu ihr.
Und im Februar ziehen wir beide zusammen was dann meine spiel zeit etwas einschränkt ^^

Ich sehe in Wow mehr als nur ein Spieleplatform auf der Jagd nach immer besseren Items etc.

Ich habe in Wow viele Leute kennen gelernt, war schon auf 2 RL Gildentreffen und habe noch Regen Kontakt mit Meiner Gilde die in meiner Umgebung wohnen.
ZB mal was trinken gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher kann ich von mir aus gesehn net von Sucht oder dergleichen reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristam (26. Dezember 2008)

Mein Leben wäre nicht anders verlaufen, außer das ich in der Zeit wo ich jetzt spiele evt. TV geguckt hätte. Ich spiele eigentlich nur wenn ich nix besseres zu tun habe. D.h. Freunde haben keine Zeit, Freundin is unterwegs, Studium/Arbeit alles fertig. Dann genieße ich auch mal die zeit vorm PC. Könnte ich die Zeit zurückdrehen, würde ich es mir ohne jeden Zweifel wieder kaufen. Denn bereut habe ich nichts, und das ich etas verpasst habe auch nicht. Nur würde ich mit nem anderen Charakter anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## neo1986 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ohne WOW mhhhwäre die welt sehr langeweilig und ich würde immernoch WC3 zocken.

Aber ich bin froh das ich mit WOW angefangen habe da mach ich nicht so viel andere dummheiten und ich habe eine Beschäftigung die mich lange beschäftigt und die auch noch Spaß macht.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Dezember 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> WoW gehört einfach zu den Spielen die ein Rollenspieler mal gespielt haben muss. Gott sei dank habe ich mich selber so gut im Griff dass mir das Spiel hier nicht über dem Rl steht...Ich würds mir wieder kaufen weil es kein Vergleichbares Game gibt.



Sowas auch in etwa^^
Ausserdem wüsst ich ned, was ich sonst den ganzen Tag machen sollte... 
Rausgehn? ne ohne freunde kb und die haben oftmals keine zeit^^
vorm fernseher rumgammeln? nö auch langweilig ^^
andere spiele zocken... das liefe doch auch aufs selbe raus^^
Also lieber gleich WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte ich die Zeit zurückdrehn...
Hätt ichs mir gleich am Release-Tag geeholt und hätte schneller gelvlt damit ich prebc auch mal mehr erreich... xD
Hab eeewigst lange gebraucht bis lvl 60... da blieb kaum noch viel zeit zum raiden und gut equip sammeln^^


----------



## Forderz (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bereue es überhaupt nicht. Das Spiel macht einfach einen Heidenspaß und da es viele meiner Freunde auch zocken ist man ingame nicht so allein. 

Klar, das Spiel hat auch seine Schattenseiten, es ist sehr zeitaufwändig, das habe ich zB vor 3 Jahren gemerkt, als ich anstatt zu lernen lieber gezockt habe und die 9. Klasse wiederholen musste.

Ich finde, ich habs verdient, aber so habe ich viele neue Freunde gefunden und meine Freundin kennengelernt, mit der ich jetzt schon 1 1/2 Jahre zusammen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele zwar noch viele andere Sachen, aber WoW würde ich nicht eintauschen wollen!

So Long
Forderz


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, bin da zwiegespalten. Einerseits hab ich eine sau schöne Zeit verlebt, viel Spaß gehabt und nette Leute getroffen - das werd ich nie vergessen und ich denke sehr gern dran zurück. Andererseits weiss ich, was das Spiel mit mir gemacht hat. Irgendwann hat man nur noch die scheiss Pixel im Kopf, für was anderes ist da kein Platz mehr. Ich werd nie wieder damit anfangen, insofern würd ichs mir nicht wieder kaufen.


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd sagen, der PC Spiel Konsum hat sich drastisch verändert. Früher hat man alle paar Monate oder gar Wochen ein neues Spiel gezockt.
Heute spielt man WoW und seit Jahren (!) nichts anderes. 

Die monatlichen Gebühren sind auf dauer leider etwas happig, grad wenn man auch andere Ausgaben hat (Kino, mit Freunden was bechern gehen etc), aber grundsätzlich würd ichs wohl immer wieder machen, weil Warcraft II bzw. III damals tolle Spiele waren und ich deswegen auch gern wissen wollte wie WoW ist.

gruß


----------



## Szputnyik (26. Dezember 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> WoW gehört einfach zu den Spielen die ein Rollenspieler mal gespielt haben muss.



Quatsch. WoW ist ein Spiel durch den Offlinespielern der Einstieg in die MMORPG Welt erleichtert wurde. Wer echte MMORPGs im alten Stile spielen möchte sollte lieber Ultima Online, Anarchy Online, DaoC u.ä. Spiele mal spielen. WoW ist nett gesagt wirklich nurnoch ein "Kommerzspiel" bzw. MMOG - oder hat irgendwer in den eben genannten Spielen mal Sachen gelesen wie "lfg mecha hero 1 slot left go"? In den Spielen war der Fokus nicht auf Belohnungen oder Errungenschaften ausgelegt, die mir wie in einem Offline Spiel immer einen direkten Vorteil verschafft haben sondern ich konnt mit einer Gruppe die ganze Nacht lang in die Wildnis nziehen und schlechte XP abräumen + paar blöde Items und es war trotzdem ein geiler Abend. In WoW gibt es das nunmal nicht.


----------



## MastergamEr18 (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finds net schlimm weil man durch WoW viele nette Freunde findet aber der Nachteil n WoW is das es was monatlich kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (26. Dezember 2008)

Vor WoW hatt ich offline gespielt, net wirklich mehr, auch net weniger. Hat sich also nur das Spiel geändert. Der Vorteil ist halt nur das 13 euro monatlich für ein Spiel besser ist als jedesmal 70 euro für ein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (hab zwar immernoch meine XBOX 360 und kauf mir auch öfters nochmal Spiele dafür aber halt net mehr so oft)




Warp16 schrieb:


> ich würds sofort wieder kaufen.
> obwohl ich ohne wohl schon nen guten job + freundin + normalgewicht hätte^^
> hab iwie kein rl mehr seit 2 1/2 jahren^^ aber wow is so geil da man auch gerne karriere familie und das aussehen opfert^^ (süchtel freaaak^^)


Ach du heilige Sche.... Du musst dringen mal zur Suchtberatung *nummer für dich raussuch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (26. Dezember 2008)

World of Warcraft konnte auf mich nie einen wirklich dauerhaften Reiz ausüben, dies hatte einen einfachen Grund.
Ich habe WoW, naiv wie ich war, schlicht mit komplett falschen Vorstellungen begonnen.

Ich hatte ein Spiel wie Morrowind oder Kotor im Kopf, nur halt mit ganz vielen anderen Mitspielern, die alle fröhlich und ausschließlich ihre Rolle spielen und eine eigene, kleine Welt erschaffen.

(Wer von euch jetzt lachend vorm Rechner sitzt und "Epic Fail!" brüllt, dem sei vergeben...)
Und so fing ich also an auf Nazjatar (ich wusste damals noch nicht, was "RP-Server" heißt. Vielleicht wäre meine WoW-Geschichte dann eine andere geworden...) und wurde von allen Seiten nur seltsam angeguckt und mit der, mir damals noch nicht bekannten, Internetsprache bombardiert, wenn ich mit meiner kleinen Druidin durch Teldrassil wanderte.

Meine Versuche, mit anderen Spielern zu "interagieren", trugen wenig Früchte, wenn ich zum Beispiel ein Duell zwischen zwei Spielern sah (ich wusste damals noch nicht, was ein Duell war) und brüllte, dass sie aufhören sollten und warum wir nicht alle in Frieden mit einander leben konnten - überhaupt, was das ganze Töten von Monstern bringen sollte... es war schlimm.

Ich habe WoW dann immer mal wieder gespielt, dann wieder nicht, dann wieder, dann eine lange Zeit nicht - so ging das dann weiter, bis HdRO rauskam.
Daraufhin war WoW für mich erst einmal Geschichte, bis ich mir zum Release von MoM das LTA geholt habe. Nun schaue ich mal bei WoW, mal bei WAR, mal bei SWG und mal bei den ganzen anderen MMO's vorbei, um sie auszustesten.

Nein, ich bin nicht traurig, mir WoW geholt zu haben.
Schließlich hat es mir, wenn auch nicht sofort, eine neue Welt offenbart - auch wenn diese nicht ganz so war, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte.
Aber was soll's...^^


----------



## Lowstar (26. Dezember 2008)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Also ich finds net schlimm weil man durch WoW viele nette Freunde findet aber der Nachteil n WoW is das es was monatlich kostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaubst du, dass sobald du aufhörst mit wow diese freunde wirklich erhalten bleiben?!
wenn du freitag abend weggehst, dann lernste an einem abend genau so viele leute kennen, wie ingame in nem monat- Tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das sind dann auch rl-kontakte und nicht der troll-krieger-freund mit dem du vllt deine quests machst.


----------



## Illuminos (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ganz ehrich ich würds mir wieder holen.

 Habe sehr viel spass damit natürlich machts manchmal auch keinen bock aber ansich super geil das spiel. 

Und ja es hat sich etwas verändert ihc habe neue Leute kennen gelernt und mache jetzt sogar mehr Sport als vorher klingt komisch is aber so xD. Früher war ich vllt mal 2 tage beim training+ am wochenende nen SPiel aber jetzt hab ihc 4 Tage training + Spiel am wochenende demnach bin ich wow fast dankbar^^.

von daher JA imemr wieder

so long

Tyralol 80 SChami
Illuminos 70 Eule


----------



## shikki (26. Dezember 2008)

denke auch nicht, dass mein leben ohne wow viel anders aussehen würde. ich denke, es hat immer was mit dem menschen selbst zu tun, ob er findet, dass wow ihn im positiven oder negativen sinn beeinflusst hat. 
bin z.b. nicht so der soziale mensch und war es auch vor wow noch nie. da habe ich eben andere dinge gemacht wie fern gesehen oder surfen. durch wow hab ich neben dem spiel zumindest nochmal die möglichkeit bekommen ein paar nette leute kennenzulernen, die ich auf andere weise nie kennengelernt hätte und mit denen ich mich dann auch mal im rl treffe, wenn es sich einrichten lässt. ist also aus meiner sicht keine vertane zeit. und solange ich das, was für mich das rl ausmacht neben dem spiel auf die reihe kriege, ist es mir auch egal, ob ich mal ein paar stunden mehr, als es sein sollten, online bin.


----------



## Balord (26. Dezember 2008)

shikki schrieb:


> denke auch nicht, dass mein leben ohne wow viel anders aussehen würde. ich denke, es hat immer was mit dem menschen selbst zu tun, ob er findet, dass wow ihn im positiven oder negativen sinn beeinflusst hat.
> bin z.b. nicht so der soziale mensch und war es auch vor wow noch nie. da habe ich eben andere dinge gemacht wie fern gesehen oder surfen. durch wow hab ich neben dem spiel zumindest nochmal die möglichkeit bekommen ein paar nette leute kennenzulernen, die ich auf andere weise nie kennengelernt hätte und mit denen ich mich dann auch mal im rl treffe, wenn es sich einrichten lässt. ist also aus meiner sicht keine vertane zeit. und solange ich das, was für mich das rl ausmacht neben dem spiel auf die reihe kriege, ist es mir auch egal, ob ich mal ein paar stunden mehr, als es sein sollten, online bin.



/sign  sehr gute einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddy37 (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte ein richtig tolle gefühl als ich angefangen habe also ich würdes wider machen ^^


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo erstmal..
Breuen ..? Nein, denn das Spiel hat schon ne Menge fun gemacht etc..
najo das einzigste was ich verloren habe war ein Sommer..in dem ich halt übertrieben gezockt habe..und halt die kohle für 2,5 Jahre WoW..
aber ich Zocke es nicht mehr ..finde das Spiel ist langsam ausgelutscht..deswegen hab ich auch viele andere neuen Sachen ausprobiert..und zur Zeit zocke ich garkein MMORPG mehr, sondern nur noch so gelegenheits Spiele ala Need for Speed Underground 2 etc, 
und ich finde ein Leben ohne WoW , ist ein besseres Leben..man hat so viel Zeit auf einmal so viele unterschiedliche Dinge zu tun,
man kann zum Beispiel wieder anfangen zu Trainieren komplett nach Trainingsplan etc..hat schon was geiles..
najo so weit erstmal MFG Keltuzat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veldes (26. Dezember 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein vermisse ich das Gefühl, als man gerade seinen ersten Char erstellt hat, dann die ersten Eber oder Wölfe erlegt und sich gefreut weil man Level 2 war. Dieses Gefühl, als man noch nichts gesehen hat und nichts kannte und allen anderen ging es genauso. Das war ziemlich stark, aber heute ist es so, dass man möglichst schnell auf 80 (früher eben 60 und 70) kommt, um dann nzu raiden, weil man am Anfang einfach ALLES kennt.


----------



## Luckyluk (26. Dezember 2008)

Könnte ich die Zeit zurückdrehen
ich würde es mir nicht mehr kaufen 
Werde demnächst vermutlich auch mein Account verkaufen bzw. verschenken
und WoW löschen ....
habe durch meine WoW in dem letzen Jahr mein Privatleben zu stark vernachlässigt.
Und 13Euro im Monat ist für ein Schüler eig eine Menge Geld.

Und das Spiel hat mir die letzen Sommerferien komplett geraubt
was ich sehr bereue
Nur damit mein Mage auch Level 70ig wird -.-


----------



## Dodo321 (26. Dezember 2008)

Veldes schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein vermisse ich das Gefühl, als man gerade seinen ersten Char erstellt hat, dann die ersten Eber oder Wölfe erlegt und sich gefreut weil man Level 2 war. Dieses Gefühl, als man noch nichts gesehen hat und nichts kannte und allen anderen ging es genauso. Das war ziemlich stark, aber heute ist es so, dass man möglichst schnell auf 80 (früher eben 60 und 70) kommt, um dann nzu raiden, weil man am Anfang einfach ALLES kennt.



/sign

So gehts mir auch, kann mich noch gut erinnern, als ich damals meinen kleinen Orc Schamanen begann und einem alles so neu war, dann sieht man WoW auch noch ganz anders. War echt ne hamma Zeit. Deswegen hab ich so eine besondere Bindung zu Durotar, weils mich einfach immer wieder erinnern lässt.

Ich habe die Zeit vor 77 genossen. Als man noch reiten musste, dann sieht man auch alles ein wenig anders. Wobei ich eigentlich das gesamte leveln von 70 auf 80 genossen habe.


Und zum Thema: Was viele schon sagten, man muss für sich selber wissen was man braucht und die Balance zwischen RL und WoW finden.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit WoW vor ca. 2,5 Jahren angefangen, insgesammt komm ich wohl so auf ca. 35 Tage /played mit allen Chars was ich schon eine gehörige Menge finde.
Wenn ich nochmal vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, würde ich WoW wahrscheinlich stehen lassen und überhaupt erst mit garkeinem MMORPG mehr anfangen. Es kostet einfach zu viel Zeit und auch Geld, aber es macht einen wahnsinns Spaß.
Ich hab 2 Monate mit WoW aufgehört, aber irgendwann kommst dann auf ner WoW-Community-Site vorbei und siehst die ganzen tollen Sachen, erinnerst dich daran wie toll es war und 10min später bist schonwieder im Spiel.

Wobei zum Thema kosten: Seit ich WoW spiel hab ich mir genau 3 Spiele gekauft: BC, WotLK und The Orange Box. Hätte ich WoW nicht wären wahrscheinlich ettliche anderen Spiele angeschafft worden.

Mir macht es Spaß und ich spiel es auch in Maßen, trotzdem würde ich es eher nicht nocheinmal kaufen, auch wenn es ein klasse Spiel ist. Trotzdem bleibe ich vorerst dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seymerbo (26. Dezember 2008)

Mhh ich bereue es schon, meine ganzen Kumpels, außer 1 zockn keine woW und die kommen alle so zurecht.

Aber ich weiß nich was ich sonst machen soll wenn man WE ma nix los is und auch die Woche über wenn man mal kein Training oder so hat.


----------



## bma (26. Dezember 2008)

ich bereue es einerseits ja andererseits nein =)

mit meinem Priest bin ich schlussendlich bei Irae AoD gelandet, was ja nicht schlecht ist. Am Besten fand ichs halt wo man alles neu entdeckt hat und sozusagen nochn "noob" war ^^

andererseits hatte ich früher angebote was Counterstrike 1.6 war, und wo ich jetzt mit dem game wäre würde mich schon interessieren.
Hinzu kommt noch das RL was gelitten hat in der ganzen zeit... 

so far


----------



## Xeyji (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünschte  mir ich hätte nie angefangen, liegt aber wohl an meinem Umfeld.
Allesamt WoW-Hasser, die einem keine Chance lassen wo sie einmal erfahren haben das ich es spiele.
Gingen dann gleich Gerüchte los denen zufolge ich ja 5 Stunden am Tag spielen würde, und wenn ich es bestritten habe wurde ich ausgelacht und mit meinem Ingame Namen angesprochen den ein Kumpel ausgeplaudert hat. Hab vor 3 Wochen endlich die Kurve gekriegt und bin weg von WoW, und es ist sogar toll.
Ich habe kaum noch Lust den Rechner überhaupt anzumachen.
Was das Umfeld angeht, da ist mein Ruf eh hinüber...
Wenn wer aufhören will, empfehle ich Musik. Lernt ein neues Instrument, wo ihr viel Zeit reinstecken könnt.

Mfg Xey


----------



## Imbra (26. Dezember 2008)

hiho

Also ich denke das es so sein sollte wie es ja auch ein Tipp in WoW selbst beschreibt 

"Man sollte alles in maßen geniessen sogar WoW "

Ich selbst bin einer der auch fast jeden Abend in WoW verbringt und das so um die 4 std aber ein paar einfach regelungen machen es dann aus die einem im RL halten. 

Arbeiten hat vorrang wor dem Zocken und dazu zählt es auch genügend schlaf vorher gehabt zu haben somit fällt bei mir imnnerhalb der Woche um 12 Uhr Abends spätestens der Hammer und es geht in die Heia.

Desweiteren wenn mein schatz mal nen kuschel dvd Abend haben will hat dies vorrang vor dem SPiel da ich eh nur max an 3 Abend pro WOche Raide diese Tage sind dann zwar ausgenommen aber bei anderen leuten die Kegeln,Fussballspielen oder andere dinge machen ist das ja ähnlich da bin ich halt nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und last but not least Freunde und Familie und deren Einladungen haben vorrang vor dem SPiel sogar vor einem Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich nun die 30 lenzen durchschlagen hab und mein Freundeskreis grad im Heiraten und Eltern werden aufgeht und man eh im allgemeinen Ruhiger geworden ist (nicht mehr jedes WE 2 Tage HiLife) hält sich das troz des grossen Freundeskreises jedoch in Grenzen.

Aber nun zur eigentlichen frage ob WOW etwas verändert hat 

Jup zum einen hab ich jede Menge nette Leute kennen gelernt mit denen ich schon seit Jahren den Kontakt pflege auch wenn es Ingame teilweise etwas auseinander gegangen ist.
Ich selbst bin ein PC spiele freak der durch WOW sogar seine Jährlichen ausgaben zurückgeschraubt hat.
Früher so im schnitt jeden 2 Monat nen neues Spiel durchzocken wegstellen nächstes kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit ich WoW zocke und das nun schon seit 4 Jahren kann ich mir die dazu gekauften spiele an einer Hand abzählen und in den meisten fällen sind es kooperations käufe mit meinem Schwager zusammen.

Mein schatz hat mich so kennengelernt wie ich bin und da auch nicht versucht mich umzuerziehen.

Wenn ich jetzt mal 2-3 Tage nacheinander auf der Couch sitze weil ich einfach fertig bin vom Arbeiten kommt schon die frage ob ich krank wäre, denn das ist der andere Grund warum ich mal Tage auf der Couch verbringe.

Viel gelabert wenig sinn ich würds wieder genauso machen


----------



## Audi_The_Best (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin durch die South Park Folge ehrlich gesagt zu dem Spiel gekommen.Ich hatte schon davon geört doch so richtig kam ich erst mit dieser Folgr mit WoW in Kontakt.Ich weiss noch als ich mit meinem Mage durch den Wald von Elwynn planlos gerannt bin,Mensch das waren noch Zeiten.Ich bereue es nicht WoW zu spielen und es gehört einfach zum Leben nun dazu,es ist beim RL dabei.Allein,da ich Freunde dort treffen kann.Meine Freizeit ist aber immerhin noch mit vielen anderen Sachen geplant und WoW ist nicht mein einziges Hobby.Dennoch muss ich sagen das mir ohne WoW arg was fehlen würde und ich dann wohl erstmal viele neue Spiele für meine Konsolen bräuchte bis ich das verkraften kann^^
Einen Frohen 2. Weihnachtstag wünsche ich euch =)


----------



## Arvas (26. Dezember 2008)

Na bei Mir war der "WoW-Beginn" der 1.September. Ich hatte schon Erfahrung bei MMORPG's (HdRO) und hatte lange ueberlegt ob ichs Mir kaufen sollte. Da es zu diesel Zeitpunkt noch keine Battlechest gab und WoW noch 29.99 kostete,nahm ich die Classic mit. Ich muss gestehen,dass mir WoW nicht gleich auf Anhieb gefallen hat. Hatte mir BC erst Tage danach gekauft,da Mir Blutelfen sehr zusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich bin erst im September 2008 in die Scherbenwelt gegangen und wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen 71.
Aber um auf den Punkt zu kommen, JA ich wuerde WoW nocheinmal und germ kaufen. Doch ich wuerde auch einiges anders machen z.B. nicht im Schlingendorntal questen.

Wuensch euch noch schoene Feiertage und nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Danj2008 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bereue es net spiele nur wenn ich langeweile hab und weils n kleines hobby ist ich habe trotzdem noch aussreichend privat leben.
Wäre wow nicht gewsen hätte ich hallt ego schooter wir farcry weiter online gezockt  oder weiter Offline games gezockt oder gratis online games der PS 3 .


----------



## Harry_ (26. Dezember 2008)

hm ich denke es wäre schon einiges anders wenn ich nicht angefangen hätte zu spielen. Natürlich ist Wow ein Hobby, das mir auch Spaß macht, aber gerade solche dinge Stellen bei mir einen hervorragenden Grund da, Dinge aufzuschieben, die unangenehmer sind... Vermutlich hätte ich ohne das Game ne wesentlich bessere Zeitplanung aber naja... verzichten will ich auch nit drauf ^^


----------



## Danj2008 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ausserdem glaube ich dass uns dass näschte blizzard Online game genauso verzaubern wird wie es einst wow tat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foxwolf (26. Dezember 2008)

hab 3. lvl 70er und einen 76 und jez is bei mir die luft raus, gibt zu viele gute / bessere spiele als wow, vorallem keine lust mehr weil es einfach zu viele idioten auf den servern sind das mir das nach 2 jahren zu blöd is


----------



## Blue_Mike (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist das so eine Sache...ich bin recht jung (15) und spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren (hatte bis zum 24.12 5 Monate Pause ^^)...ich glaube wenn es mit dem alter wäre würde ich mir wünschen das ich WoW nicht kennenlerne...es ist zwar geil aber mit den jungen Jahren hat es InGame viele Probleme gegeben (in Raids, inis etc.)...abgesehen von diesem Problem würde ich jederzeit wieder WoW kaufen ^^ Habe wieder angefangen mit einem Priester womit ich mir im PvE diesmal mehr erwarte als mit meinem Hunter und mit meinem Rogue ^^ von daher hoffe ich das nun alles besser wird =)


----------



## WestIce (26. Dezember 2008)

Also mal soviel dazu:

Klar ich würd emir WoW noch 100 Mal wiedr kaufen, denn es ist ein geiles game keine Frage.

Wurde alles schong esagt, aber warum zur Hölle sagen so viele, dass WoW so viel Freizeit wegnimmt...das ist sehr interessant, denn die Zeit die ihr in WoW verbringt ist doch Freizeit. Würdet ihr ein andres Game auch als freizeitraubend bezeichnen? WEnn ihr GTA 4 Tagelang durchzockt....das ist auch freizeit die ihr eben mit zocken verbringt, genauso wie es freiziet ist die man mit freunden verbringen kann, mit kino, schwimmbad, fernsehen oder ficken.

So ist es halt, genauso ist WoW zocken RL, ihr sitzt vr eurem Rechner und zockt. Man kann vllt sagen, dass zu viel WoW zu ner SUcht wird und man so wichtige Lebensinhalte verachtet wie duschen, essen, aufräumen, arbeiten etc.

Aber sagt doch nicht dass es Freizeitraubend ist, denn es ist ja kein Zwang es zu spielen, ihr macht es ja freiweillig in erer Freizeit, als Beschäftigung, so wie jedes Hobby...vom Skaten bis zum Briefmarkensammeln.....und kein Hobby ist Freizeitraubend.


----------



## Realtec (26. Dezember 2008)

warum? die frage ist ganz einfach
man bezahlt monatliche gebühren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im gehirn wird dadurch ein verlangen ausgelöst
du zahlst und kannst dir einteilen ob du viel von haben kannst oder wenig, da die meißten leute aber nicht im geldschwimmen wollen sie diese 12 euro im monat natürlich auch voll auskosten


----------



## assist69 (26. Dezember 2008)

das einzige was ich bereue ist: das ich auf nem p server war und alle klassen auf 70 gespielt habe und somit alles nicht mehr so freudig ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (26. Dezember 2008)

ist aber ne freie entscheidung....kein zwang...sie wollen es müssen es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (26. Dezember 2008)

ist aber ne freie entscheidung....kein zwang...sie wollen es müssen es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonlicht (26. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige was sich geändert hat is der Inhalt meines Geldbeutels im RL der Goldbeutel in WoW wächst jeden Tag xD


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Dezember 2008)

Uff... was wäre passiert wenn ich nicht WoW gespielt hätte? Hmm..... ojeojeoje, meine Glaskugel gibt mir bei Warhammer auch nicht immer die Infos die ich will was soll ich sagen, das sie das bei WoW tun würde ist wohl ausgeschlossen.

Ich mach mir da keine Gedanken drüber, warscheinlich hätte ich dann einfach weiter Solospiele gespielt, hätte kein Buffed.de entdeckt, würde kein Warhammer spielen, hätte keinen 70er Warlock gespielt, hätte etwas mehr Geld in der Tasche, aber wenn...

tja, wenn das wörtchen wenn nicht wäre wäre ich längstens Millionär. ^^ Was passiert ist ist passiert und das kann man auch nicht ändern, und ich würds ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ändern wollen.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (26. Dezember 2008)

Also mein Leben wurde nicht so stark von WoW verändert als dass ich mich frage ws ohne wow passiert wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hätt ich halt was andres gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da mir WoW das Leben nicht versaut hat in ich froh es gespielt zu haben. (YAY-70er Gnomenhexerin  mit T3,T5 und illidan kill^^) Hat viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich nicht so schnell n anderes MMORPG spielen werde da das Thema irgendwie ausgelutscht ist. 

D I A B L O III . . . . . . . . .


----------



## IchbinArzt (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi :-)

Ich wollt mich als Thread Eröffner auch nochmal melden :-)  Also erst mal vielen Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Könnt ihr gern so weitermachen *grins* 
Es hat mich doch schon überrascht das viele von Euch das spielen von WoW nicht bereut haben. Ich selbst habe im Startjahr von WoW erst im Dezember angefangen bin aber 
seit dem Non-Stop dabei. Und jetzt wo ich schon einen 80er habe und mein zweiter Char auf dem Weg dort hin ist muss sagen das mir WoW immer sehr gut gefällt. Meinen 
Konsum (der nicht gering ist) und das RL habe ich dennoch immer noch gut im Griff. Ich glaube ich würde mich nochmal so entscheiden.

Gruß,

Doc.


----------



## dlpo8 (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich muss sagen mein Leben hat sich druch wow nicht arg verändert ich habe immer noch zeit für die Familie und Freunde obwohl ich schon 3 Charakter auf Stufe 80 dazu kommt noch das meine geschwister und meine mutter auch noch Wow spielen ein glück nicht bei mir in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne aber manche sagen druch wow verändert mann sich ich zu meinem teil kann es nicht sagen selbst meine Freunde sagen och hab mich nicht verändert und die spielen kein wow


----------



## Rocksville (26. Dezember 2008)

Bereuen? Nö. 

Spiel selber eher nebenbei, wie es sich bei nem Spiel gehört ists auch nur nen Hobby nebenbei und muss hinten anstehen wenns Sachen gibt, die mir wichtiger sind.. Frauen, Drogen, Rock n' roll z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nützlich zur Entspannung wenn ich mal kein Nerv auf andere Sachen hab, daher hätt ich kein Problem "noch mal anzufangen". Ist vielleicht auch besser so, sonst würd ich noch mehr Geld für Bier ausgeben, dat wär nich jut.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (26. Dezember 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> warum? die frage ist ganz einfach
> man bezahlt monatliche gebühren
> 
> 
> ...




naja sehe ich anders...
wow ist ein ziemlich günstiges Hobby. Dazu ein Rechenbeispiel: Ich gehe mal davon aus das jemand der das game einigermaßen ernsthaft spielt kommt in der Woche mind. auf 15h Spielzeit (Der Durchschnitt wird wesentlich höher liegen). Sind im Monat 60h.
Somit komme ich auf Kosten pro Stunde von 0,20 €, bei 30h / Woche Spielzeit sind es dann 0,10 € pro Stunde.... nenn mir mal ein günstigeres Hobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde WoW macht nur dann Spaß wenn man mit Kumpels ohne Gnade durch die Heros ninjat oder mal was neues erreicht hat wie zB Fullepic oder so n geile schwarzes Kriegsmammut, oder beides  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bereue nich WoW gekauft zu haben und das sich das im RL wiederzeigt, trifft in den meisten Fällen nicht zu: ich erfahr manchmal von Menschen das sie WoW spielen aber die sehn gar nit nach Zocker aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ausser bei meinem Deutschlehrer, Lieblingswörter: Episch / Lila )

WoW ist ne Lebenserfahrung und wers nicht gespielt hat, hat was verpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde es mir bestimmt wieder kaufen alleine um das von einigen Vorpostern erwähnte Anfangsgefühl wieder zu haben. Wenn ich mich ein wenig zurückerinner waren die Anfangswochen doch die die am meisten Spaß gemacht haben.

Was mich aber wundert ist die Meinung mancher Leute das sie wenn sie nie mit WOW angefangen hätten heute viel besser dastehen würden (gibt bestimmt Ausnahmen), bestes Beispiel ist die Milchmann-Rechnung wie viel Geld man verdient hätte wenn man statt zu spielen gearbeitet hätte... als hätte man die ganze Zeit nur gearbeitet... und nicht die Zeit mit Freunden, mit lernen, mit irgendwelchen Hobbies oder einfach nur TV schauen verbracht.

LG


----------



## Doomsta (27. Dezember 2008)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Hi :-)
> 
> Ich würde würde gern mal von Euch wissen wie euer Leben verlaufen wäre wenn ihr nicht mit WoW angefanegen hättet ???
> Hat sich das Leben in den letzten Jahren stark für Euch verändert im gegensatz zur "Vor-WoW" Zeit ???
> ...


mein leben wäre um einiges "besser" gelaufen, aber ich hätte nicht so viel spaß gehabt denke ich.


----------



## Garnalem (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele es gern, aber es würde mir nichts fehlen, da ich neben WoW auch noch viele andere Dinge im Sinn habe.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (27. Dezember 2008)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht nur ein Leben ohne WoW vorstellen, ich kann mir sogar ein Leben ohne Technik, scheiss Handys und den ganzen Müll, den eh kein Mensch braucht, aber jeder denkt es besitzen zu müssen.
> 
> Wenn ich meine Eltern unter die Erde gebracht habe, und mich hier nichts mehr braucht, dann werde ich eh aussteigen!
> Bis dahin HaveFun!




Hahahah...du idiot


----------



## Teskon89 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab nach 2 Jahren zocken vor einigen Wochen auch mit WoW aufgehört, das Addon hat mir einfach nicht so sehr gefallen und mein Kumpel hatte auch kein Bock mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Aber ich muss trotz allem Sagen das WoW das wohl beste Rollenspiel ist das es gibt und ich bisher kein Vergleichbares Spiel gefunden hab. ( kann auch daran liegen dass ich nicht mehr so viel PC spiele und nicht so wirklich gesucht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich würde es, wenn ich ie Zeit zurückdrehen könnte glaube ich noch einmal kaufen. Gerade die Anfangszeiten, wo mein Krieger mit manch einem Palateil rumgelaufen ist *schäm*, fand ich unheimlich aufregend, die ganzen Instanzen zu betreten und zu bewältigen. Nach 2 Jahren hat diese Welt aber ihren Reiz verloren und das Spiel wurde zunehmend langweiliger da man alles schon kannte und nichts neues mehr auf einen wartete. Goldfarmen, Tagesquest...Raiden. PvP Character erstellt auf 70 gespielt PvP, Arena,PvP, Arena... langweilig. Danach habe ich dann mit WoW aufgehört was ich auch nicht wirklich bereue aber ab und an denke ich doch an meine Chars die gerade auf meinem abgemeldeten Account schlummern und warscheinlich nie mehr die Welt von Azeroth betreten werden. 

mfg Teskon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (27. Dezember 2008)

shikki schrieb:


> denke auch nicht, dass mein leben ohne wow viel anders aussehen würde. ich denke, es hat immer was mit dem menschen selbst zu tun, ob er findet, dass wow ihn im positiven oder negativen sinn beeinflusst hat.
> bin z.b. nicht so der soziale mensch und war es auch vor wow noch nie. da habe ich eben andere dinge gemacht wie fern gesehen oder surfen. durch wow hab ich neben dem spiel zumindest nochmal die möglichkeit bekommen ein paar nette leute kennenzulernen, die ich auf andere weise nie kennengelernt hätte und mit denen ich mich dann auch mal im rl treffe, wenn es sich einrichten lässt. ist also aus meiner sicht keine vertane zeit. und solange ich das, was für mich das rl ausmacht neben dem spiel auf die reihe kriege, ist es mir auch egal, ob ich mal ein paar stunden mehr, als es sein sollten, online bin.


Du bist also jemand der keine soziale Kontakte hat, und hast über WoW andere Leute ohen soziale Kontakte "kennengelernt". 
Krass, man braucht keine Vorurteile zu verteilen, die Leute bestätigen sie selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (27. Dezember 2008)

ja ich denke würde mir WOW wieder kaufen 
die anfangszeit hat einfach zu viel spass gemacht

was ich allerdings ändern würde
ich hätte mir die beiden addons BC und WotLK nicht mehr gekauft 

mit BC kam für meinen geschmak zu viel sinnloses gefarme dazu das nicht mehr so sehr in die welt eingebunden war wie beim alten wow
ausserdem find ich es schade das die alte welt mit den addons irgendwie überflüssig wurde 

dazu kommt dass man von den beiden addons schon vor releas zu viel wusste

aber ich denk dass ist bei vielen sachen so 
aller anfang ist schwer aber wenn man zurückschaut meist die spannenste und schönste zeit


----------



## neo1986 (27. Dezember 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ja ich denke würde mir WOW wieder kaufen
> die anfangszeit hat einfach zu viel spass gemacht
> 
> was ich allerdings ändern würde
> ...



Jo bis aufs ah und die halle der champions muss man eigentlich nichtmehr in die altewelt. Bin auch der ansicht das es seid BC die Itemgeilheit und das monstergefarme giebt. Wenn es einen bis 60Server giebt werde ich dort 100%ig anfangen.


----------



## Thalonius (27. Dezember 2008)

ich hab ma wow gespielt aber bin nich höher als vl 26 gekomme irgentwie hat man da so viel zeit zum lvln gebraucht und die hatte ich nich.  Ich spiel nun lieber ab und zu am WE ma bissle css ein zwei stunden und das reicht mir dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (27. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar: ohne Wow hätte ich viel mehr vor der Glotze gehangen, hätte etwa ebenso viel Geld in Offline-Spiele gesteckt, hätte Abends nochmal mehr Geld in irgendwelchen Clubs rausgeschmissen und heute einen Tinitus ... und hätte nicht mit meinen RL-Freunden zocken können, die mindestens 280 km von mir weg wohnen und bei denen Wow mit TS genauso wie Telefonieren ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takvoriana (27. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin seit über 2 Jahren mit nem Freund zusammen bei WOW eingestiegen. Wir haben sehr viel zusammen gespielt, ohne dabei jedoch das RL aus den Augen zu verlieren :-)
Mein Freund ist im Januar diesen Jahres ausgestiegen, weil Ihn das Spiel mangels Inhalt nichtmehr reizte.
Bin mitlerweile in einer supernetten kleinen Gilde, die von einer älteren Dame geleitet wird :-)
Meinen Freund konnte ich bei wotlk-release wieder mit einer wiederbelebungsrolle zurückholen :-)
Er hatte WOW selber nicht vermisst, aber unser beider Zusammenspiel und das gemeinsame Abenteuer erleben fehlte Ihm wohl doch.
Ein Leben ohne WOW kann ich mir im mom. nicht vorstellen, weil ich das Spiel kenne :-)
Eine Zeit ohne WOW schon, da ich ja auchmal Urlaub habe, oder am WE mal mit Kumpel unterwegs bin.
Also den Kauf damals habe ich nicht bereut.

LG Tak


----------



## Keksautomat (27. Dezember 2008)

WoW hat mir vieles zerstört, aber auch vieles besser gemacht. Es ist ein geben und nehmen in diesem Spiel.
Meine Familie hasst das Spiel (weil sie es nicht kennen und auf Medien hören); dennoch spiel ich dieses Spiel.
Meine Freundin hat sich damit abgefunden.. ich hab Zeit für sie, aber auch Zeit zum spielen. Geben und Nehmen..

Meine Familie wills mir trotzdem verbieten.. na ma sehen wie weit sie es schaffen. Ich bin gerne ein Mensch, der auf Stur schaltet..

btw: bin 16; bin gut in der Schule etc.. aber die begreifens nicht. ;-)


----------



## Ingerim (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich bereu es ansich auch nciht habe viele Leute dadurch kennen gelernt mit denen ich auch in RL einiges an kontakt habe oder hatte. Jedoch eben viel RL zeit verloren gegangen dafür hab ich mir einiges an Geld gespart für party machen und so. War immerhin ein Fantastisches erlebnis als erstes mal ony fiel oder nefarian. 

Damals zockte ich noch Extremer da mein kompletter Freundeskreis zu der Zeit aus Kellnern und Köchen bestand mitlerweile hat es sich aber wieder Vertauscht bin RL und ich hab Trotzdem den BC Content noch gecleard bis auf Sunwell was ich aber auch nicht von innen sehen wollte kA wieso.

Würd den ich auf jedenfall wieder anfangen nur den einzige Nachteil den es hat für mich Pers ist das ich noch ein Schlimmerer Koffein Junke und Kettenraucher geworden bins.

mfg


----------



## Gjöll (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mit Unterbrechungen seit Anfang an dabei! Und würde es sofort wieder tun! 
Ich sitze genauso viel vor dem Rechner wie vor dem Spiel! Früher brauchte ich pro Monat ein neues Spiel heut nur noch eine Gamecard! 
Mein RL hat sich auch nicht verändert. Bin immer noch aktiv! 
Ich finde daß WoW immer noch besser ist als sich von diversen Fernsehshows das Gehirn grillen zu lassen!


----------



## Elegost (27. Dezember 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> ich würde gern wieder den Zauber verspüren wo ich damals angefangen habe. Auch wenn leider mein erster Char nen Muskelmage war.



auja das hätte ich auch gerne wieder^^.
dieses epische rpg gefühl wo alles noch so neu und aufregend ist


----------



## Miriell (27. Dezember 2008)

Mmhh... ein Leben ohne WoW.... kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt nix schöneres als nach der Arbeit sich in WoW zu entspannen und auch manchmal
den Frust im PvP auszulassen. *fg*
Wenn ich zurück denke, dann würde ich mir WoW wieder kaufen. 
Aber mein RL leidet darunter nicht.
Für alle die es geschafft haben aufzuhören : RESPEKT
Für alle die noch weiter zocken : MACHT WEITER SO.

WoW ist und bleibt das Hammer Online Games das es gibt.

LG
Nadja


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde, wenn man die Zeit zurückdrehen könnte, zwar einiges anders machen, aber mit WoW trotzdem nochmal anfangen^^

habe auf einem Gildentreffen meine Große Liebe kennengelernt und ohne diese geht nicht mehr ^^


ich spiele wow zwar nicht mehr so aktiv, aber dank dem game ist mein rl umso schöner geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2jahre beziehung, 1 jahr zusammen wohnen <3 ^^


----------



## Rodney (27. Dezember 2008)

Atrion schrieb:


> Ich würds mir nich nochma kaufen ^^
> 
> Seitdem ichs Spiele, ca. 2 Jahre bin ich dermaßen faul geworden und dadurch sind meine Noten immer weiter in den Keller gerutscht. Täglich mindestens 5 Stunden am Rechner und WoW zocken. Wochenende von morgends bis abends und dann wieder.




Wenn dus merkst warum _lässt du es nicht einfach sein_??


----------



## Spittykovski (27. Dezember 2008)

Interessantes Thema.

Ich glaube nicht das mein Leben anders verlaufen wäre, wenn ich kein WOW gespielt hätte.
Ich hab WOW nur Phasenweise exsessiv gespielt und bestimmte Lebensereignisse, wie Bundeswehr und schwere Semester während des Studiums haben
mich fast gezwungen mehrere Monate WOW Pause einzulegen.
Viel gespielt hatte ich die ersten 3 MOnate nach Release, 3 Monate, nachdem BC ein halbes Jhar released war und jetzt kurz vor WotlK, bzw. jetzt noch.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass wenn der nächste große Patch mir nicht zusagt die nächste große WOW Pause sicherlich wieder eintreten wird.

Zum Glück hat WOW nie direkt mein Leben bestimmt, sondern war immer eine super Beschäftigung für langweilige Semesterferien. Wenn es im RL zu genug zu tun gab, konnte ich mich immer schnell von WOW wieder trennen. Das hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass ich nicht pro aktiv in meienr Gilde mitmische und somit auch nicht so eine "Bindung" oder Verpflichtung zu anderen Ingameleuten habe. 

Wenn ich die Zeit zurück drehen könnte: ja, ich würds mir wieder kaufen. WOW war für mich immer ein spassiger Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Miriell (27. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> ... meine Große Liebe kennengelernt und ohne diese geht nicht mehr ^^



Ja da geht es mir genauso, WoW macht kaputt aber kann auch zusammen führen,
aber WoW ist keine Dating Line *fg*

LG

Nadja <3


----------



## xXSeelordXx (27. Dezember 2008)

ein paar von euch sehn das total falsch....

"ich bereue es wow angefangen zu haben weil.... 
- ich eine klasse wiederholen musste
- ich von der schule geflogen bin
- ich fett geworden bin
- ich hässlich bin wie die nacht dunkel ist
- oder sogar mich meine frau verlassen hat und ich keinen job mehr habe

....

sry leute.... aber was hat das mit WoW zu tun? ihr könnt wirklich einem Computerspiel nicht die Schuld geben, dass ihr im rl abgestürtzt seid.... 
- ich bin OHNE wow gespielt zu haben vom gymi geflogen.... dann habe ich mit wow angefangen.... und jetzt? ich schreibe nur 1er und 2er und komme sehr gut zurrecht
- fett bin ich auch nicht geworden, weil ich sehr viel sport mache
- als hässlich würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht bezeichnen, weil ich mich sehr um mein äußeres kümmere =]
- ich bin erst 15... trotzdem habe ich eltern mit denen ich mich gut verstehe, viele freunde, gehe auch oft mal abends weg usw....

es ist einzig und alleine eure Faulheit, die es nicht ermöglicht euch mal aufzuraffen um mal zu lernen, joggen/ins fitnessstudio zu gehen, euch mal jeden tag zu duschen vllt eventuell mal zum hautarzt zu gehen, eurer frau mal eine freude machen und und und....

wenn ich schaffe trotz wow (lvl 80 krieger, lvl 70 priester, lvl 60 dk) alles in ordnung zu halten, meine kontakte zu pflegen und und und....
dann könnt ihr das auch....

ja auch mit wow.....

so long....
frohe weihnachten noch....


----------



## Ampa (27. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist vor einiger Zeit mein Fernseher kaputt gegangen. Komischerweise war mir das total egal, ich hatte 3 monate keinen fernseher ohne groß verlangen danach zu haben. Aber seit ich dass dann meinen Freunden und Bekannten usw erzählt hab, konnten dir mir das garnicht glauben und die haben so getan, als ob man ohne Fernseher nicht leben könnte. Dann wurde mir ein neuer Geschenkt, ohne dass ich das groß wollte und jetzt schau ich wieder Fernsehen.. Ich finde dadurch kommt mehr Action in den Tag und finde das auch nicht groß schlimm, wenn man den Fernseher an hat. Ich denke genauso wäre es bei WoW bzw beim Computer allgemein. Wenn ich durch ein unerwarten Vorfall nicht mehr spielen könnte, wäre das nicht so tragisch und ich würde mit klarkommen, aber mit ist halt trotzdem immer schöner.


----------



## Eddishar (27. Dezember 2008)

Lowstar schrieb:


> glaubst du, dass sobald du aufhörst mit wow diese freunde wirklich erhalten bleiben?!
> wenn du freitag abend weggehst, dann lernste an einem abend genau so viele leute kennen, wie ingame in nem monat- Tatsache
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, die letzten Jahre Studium und Gastronomie haben mich überzeugt, dass Wow-Kontakte genauso lange bestehen bleiben, wie RL-Kontakte ... und bei beiden gilt in den meisten aller Fälle: "Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn." Insofern ... kein gutes Argument für mich.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Dezember 2008)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> ein paar von euch sehn das total falsch....
> 
> "ich bereue es wow angefangen zu haben weil....
> - ich eine klasse wiederholen musste
> ...




Weise Worte für einen kleinen Racker deines Jahrgangs ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (27. Dezember 2008)

vor wow hab ic hden ganzen tag wc3 (DotA) mit kumpels gezockt.
seit wow zock ich mit den kumpels wow.

--> hat sich net viel geändert =)


----------



## Longinus (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe den Trubel auch nicht, ganz ehrlich. Entweder man spielt, oder man spielt nicht, fertig.
Wenn ihr euer Reallife versiffen lasst, weil ihr nurnoch zocken müsst, oder das zumindest denkt - dann kann ich euch auch nicht helfen. Ich spiele selber viel WoW, ebenso wie meine Freunde, und doch treffen wir uns unter der Woche mind. jeden zweiten Tag, und machen etwas im Reallife. Natürlich redet man da auch mal über das Spiel- so what? Man muss sich nunmal selber kontrollieren können. Ich spiele auch sehr viel am PC, und vorwiegend WoW, weil es nunmal Zeitraubend ist, aber ich habe auch andere Spiele, die ich regelmäßig spiele, und zu denen ich regelmäßig zurückkomme. 
WoW gibt den Suchthintergrund - wie jedes MMORPG. (wobei MMO-'RP'-G natürlich einw enig übertrieben ist.. Kommerzspiel, ohne Einwände.)
Aber am Ende hängt es wieder von der Person ab, die spielt.. wenn die nicht stark genug ist, zu widerstehen, kann man auch vor Tetris sitzen wie ein blöder, um den Highscore zu knacken. Wobei da natürlich wieder der Hintergrund, a.k.a. 'GIEF EPIxXXxXXxxXXx pl0X' fehlt. Einfach der Wettkampf mit anderen Spielern.
Einige meiner Freunde spielen auch x-mal besser als ich, im PvP als auch im PvE. na klar ist man da mal neidisch, wenn man noch mit Green Equip rumläuft, und der Freund die tolle Epic Waffe aus der Tasche zieht.. aber, that's life.

BTT: Ich würde es mir wieder kaufen, da mir das Spiel Spaß bereitet, und es das ist, worauf es ankommt.. auch wenn ich nicht der super-h4xX0r in der Arena bin. =)


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Dezember 2008)

Es gäbe 11 Mio Leute die nicht Stundenlang 
am Pc säßen täten.

(omg hört sich das Ende vom Satz scheiße an xD)


----------



## Camô (27. Dezember 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Es gäbe 11 Mio Leute die nicht Stundenlang
> am Pc säßen täten.
> 
> (omg hört sich das Ende vom Satz scheiße an xD)


Deswegen auch ohne täten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paslay (27. Dezember 2008)

ich würde es mir sofort wieder kaufen. schon wenn ich alleine an die anfangszeiten zurückdenke wo noch keiner einen plan hatte^^ (spiele seit release) das waren noch zeiten *schwärm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (27. Dezember 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Weise Worte für einen kleinen Racker deines Jahrgangs ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich werd anfang nächsten jahres 16... noch 1 1/2 monate....
und ich denk mit dem Alter sind viele meines Jahrgans in der Lage weise Worte zu sprechen ^^
X] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Dezember 2008)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Und meine wichtigste Frage: Bereut Ihr es mit WoW angefangen zu haben ??





Keineswegs. Ich habe viele nette Leute kennengelernt (auch im RL), kaufe nicht jeden Monat ein neues Computerspiel und schaue kein Fernsehen mehr. Daher kann man getrost sagen, das WoW mein Leben positiv beeinflußt hat.


----------



## Sty (27. Dezember 2008)

Hm.

Ich hätte statt WoW auf ne Therapie gehen sollen.

Hab mit WoW meine Alkohol und Drogensucht verlagert. Quasi ein Übel gegen das andere getauscht.
Nur das ich während meiner Alk und Drogensucht wenigstens meine Lehre weitergemacht habe.


Hätt ich das Spiel niemals angefangen wär ich entweder Tot oder hätte meine Ausbidlung zum Koch abgeschlossen und wäre nicht mehr in Deutschland unterwegs ...

Tja so ist das.
Und Jahre später bin ich Verkäufer in nem Autohaus und bereue es jeden Tag, nicht meinen ursprünglichen Weg abgeschlossen zu haben ....


----------



## blaumav (27. Dezember 2008)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich würde würde gern mal von Euch wissen wie euer Leben verlaufen wäre wenn ihr nicht mit WoW angefanegen hättet ???
> Hat sich das Leben in den letzten Jahren stark für Euch verändert im gegensatz zur "Vor-WoW" Zeit ???



Mal ne Frage. Bist du nicht ganz dicht? Leben =!= 5 Jahre WoW! Und wenn doch dann biste ein absolutes MMORPG Opfer.

Sowas fragt man sich wenn man mit mitte 40 noch single ist, damals in der Schule zu faul war Abi zu machen um dann studieren zu gehen und man sich jetzt armselig in WoW verkriecht.

Wenn du dich sowas fragst musst du dich auch fragen, was aus einem x-beliebigen Tag geworden wäre wenn du an der Kreuzung nach links anstatt nach rechts gefahren wärst? Vielleicht wärst du deiner Traumfrau begegnet oder hättest einen Passanten überfahren an den du jetzt bis an dein Lebensende Schadenseratz zahlen müsstest und nun kein Geld mehr für WoW übrig wäre. Sowas geht dir auch nicht durch den Kopf....

Meiner Meinung nach hast du schon viel zu lange WoW gespielt und solltest schleunigst deinen Acc. schließen lassen um dein Leben und deine Psyche in den Griff zu bekommen!


----------



## Wynd (28. Dezember 2008)

ich würde es jederzeit wieder tun denn ich halte WoW nach wie vor für einen wunderbaren zeitvertreib. leider fordert er jedem von uns RL-stunden ab, aber wenn man sich zusammenreißt und nur dann spielt wenn auch wirklich freizeit/langeweile da ist gehts.
früher war das ja ähnlich, nur dass man da halt 50 euro für "resident evil 11" ausgegeben hat, es in 2 wochen durch hatte und dann "GTA7" oder "sonic 21" gezockt hat. wow ist da schon die günstige(re) alternative.



blaumav schrieb:


> Sowas fragt man sich wenn man mit mitte 40 noch single ist, damals in der Schule zu faul war Abi zu machen um dann studieren zu gehen und man sich jetzt armselig in WoW verkriecht.



eine rotzfreche aussage, die aber so ganz sicher auf einen teil der spielerschaft zutrifft. na, und? ich denke man könnte seine freizeit schlimmer zubringen als mit einem computerspiel, oder?


----------



## Technocrat (28. Dezember 2008)

blaumav schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hast du schon viel zu lange WoW gespielt und solltest schleunigst deinen Acc. schließen lassen um dein Leben und deine Psyche in den Griff zu bekommen!



Ach was, der ist nur ein Provokateur, der mal wieder unterstellt, das man von WoW (oder Computerspielen) süchtig werden kann. Stimmt nicht, noch hat keiner Krämpfe oder den Tatter bekommen, wenn er nicht WoW spielen konnte.


----------



## Sunny* (28. Dezember 2008)

so dazu muss ich auch meinen senf los werden....
ja manchmal frage ich mich auch: wie wäre das leben ohne wow verlaufen??!!
ganz klar: 
-meine wohnung wäre eine vorzeige 1a blitzewohnung (was macht man sonst mit langerweile?
- ich wüßte mehr über das leben meiner rl-freunde
- ich hätte viele nette leute-weltweit nie kennengelernt
- ich wäre weiterhin ein pc-noop (ts, website, forum wat ist das?)
- mein sofa hätte mittlerweile sitzdellen
- ich wurde die sprache meines freundes ( du ich kann heut net, ich hab nen raid) nicht verstehen

ich wurde mich wieder für wow- entscheiden, denn es gibt fast keinen schöneren grund bis morgens 5:00 uhr mit nem wein 
und zigaretten vor dem pc zu sitzen ( sims ist nicht wirklich eine gute alternative *g* )
ich liebe meine phasen in denen ich 0- bock habe und mich dann wieder auf suchtstunden freuen kann.
dennoch ist alles ein bißchen abgelahmt, und das kribbeln im bauch ist veerschwunden.
ich werde es nie vergessen wie ich die luft anhielt als ich in den ersten instanzen (todesmine) bosse vor mir hatte oder ich von einem freund 5g geschenkt bekommen hab 
und ich dachte ich bin jetzt reich!! das wahren wahnsinns feelings die nie wieder kommen!!

wie auch immer... man sollte alles wirklich in maßen genießen....


----------



## maselevic (28. Dezember 2008)

ich würds mir wahrscheinlich wieder kaufen weil es spass macht aber verändert hat es in meinem leben nichts. ich meine ich habe es in über 3 jahren seit ich wow besitze noch mit keinem einzigen char über lvl 50 geschaft weil es mir eifach immer wieder anfängt auf den sack zu gehen. trotzdem habe ich mehr als 500 stunden spielzeit angehäuft.


----------



## Carwash (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde diesen Thread ziemlich gut und es ist wirklich interessant nachzudenken was anders verlaufen wäre.

Als WoW in die Läden kam war ich zahrte 15 Jahre alt und war in der wichtigsten Phase meiner Schullaufbahn. 
Nunja wie es halt so ist ein neues Spiel kommt auf den Markt und alle Freunde kaufen es und ich natürlich auch. Es war faszinierend ein eigenen Charakter zu haben in einer großen Welt und es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Nur hat man als Jugendlicher nicht immer das richtige Bewusstsein dafür um zu entscheiden wann genug ist und wann es zuviel wird... und ich konnte es leider nicht es hat mich runtergezogen mein Abschluss versaut und ich habs erst zu spät erkannt. Zur Zeit spiele immernoch WoW bin mitlerweile 19 und mache mein Abi und ich halte es in Grenzen. 
Ich spiele WoW sehr gerne seit Wotlk, denn es ist wieder an das Classic WoW angepasst worden und es macht wirklich Spaß.
Was in mir die Furcht erweckt wieder in den alten Trott zu verfallen, aber zur Zeit handhabe ich das noch ganz gut.
Naja war ja ne echt herzzerreisende Geschichte.. sry für alle die sowas nicht mögen... aber kommen wir mal zum Entschluss den ich damals mit dem Wissen von Heute getroffen hätte.

Ja ich hätte mir WoW wieder gekauft, nur aus dem Grund weil es meine Freunde auch spielen/spielten, jedoch würde ich es in Grenzen halten und mich nicht so ins Spielgeschehen vertiefen. WoW ist ein geniales Spiel es hat viele gute Seiten aber umso größere Gefahren verbärgen sich dem Spiel zu verfallen. Man sollte WoW wie jedes andere Spiel nur als Zeitvertreib ansehen und nicht als harte Arbeit den nächsten Content oder ähnliches zu schaffen, es ist nur ein Spiel und nicht das Leben, das ist meine Lektion.


----------



## Nonameno (28. Dezember 2008)

ch hör jetzt auf sobald meine karte abläuft...
hab einfach keine lust mehr weil die luft raus ist...
diese laggs auf dem zirkel sind manchmal echt abartig und in Dalaran brauch ich von dem Portal stein bis zum ally gasthaus 10 minuten weils so übel laggt...

aber die letzten 3 jahre (vor wotlk release) waren echt genial! wenn ich den zeitpunkt nochmal dahin zurückdrehen könnte fände ich das einfach nur göttlich!
vor 3 jahren war RP noch RP und 
nein moment.. ich psiel länger... ich hab schon gepielt da gab es noch kein wetter in wow...
das waren noch zeiten...da hat wow wirklich noch spaß gemacht... das nochmal so haben zu können... 
ja das wäre wirklich wahnsinnig toll und ich würde es mir nochmal kaufen bei den akutellen zuständen muss ich aber sagen: finger weg!


----------



## blaumav (28. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach was, der ist nur ein Provokateur, der mal wieder unterstellt, das man von WoW (oder Computerspielen) süchtig werden kann. Stimmt nicht, noch hat keiner Krämpfe oder den Tatter bekommen, wenn er nicht WoW spielen konnte.



Noch keiner Süchtig geworden? In welcher Welt lebst du denn? 

Als ob WoW wie Alkohol, Kippen, Koks, Crack und was weiß der Geier noch wirkt....

Natürlich bekommt man von der WoW Abstinenz kein Tattern aber was ist wenn man 20h oder mehr am Stück gespielt hat? Kann mir keiner sagen, dass er da danach normal pennen geht.
WoW oder jedes andere MMORPG macht panne in der Birne. Es weicht dir einfach den Verstand auf wenn man es zu lange spielt und wie Zigarettenabhängige ist man natürlich davon überzeugt alles andere als süchtig zu sein.

Schonmal ein paar Wochen nicht geraided? Eher nicht weil man ja seinen Platz im Stammraid verlieren könnte oder womöglich sogar gekickt würde. Selbst wenn man nicht süchtig ist, wird man indirekt genötigt ständig "on" zu sein um mit seiner Gilde Schritt halten zu können. 

btw hab ich meinen Char 2 Wochen nach erscheinen auf 80 gehabt also erzähl mir nix von "Provokateur". Nur hab ich diesen seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt weil dieses Item gefarme einfach nur kacke ist. Wenn die Story nicht so interessant wäre hätte ich das Abo schon längst gekündigt. Aber die Story interessier 95% der Spieler sowieso nicht. Haupsache grinden, grinden, grinden bis der virtuelle Schwanz einen µ größer ist als der des anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sladex (28. Dezember 2008)

Ein Leben ohne sinnlose Forenbeiträge?


----------



## Priest@PVP (28. Dezember 2008)

ich würde es mir auch wieder kaufen blos viel viel früher noch zu 60er zeiten um den flair der 40er Raids einzufangen man wie gerne wäre ich dabei gewesen !und meinen Krieger unbedingt hochspielen und keinen Mage anfangen ^^

ohne WoW wäre ich bestimmt schon längst arm ich zahle meine 12 € im Monat und das ist zu verkraften ansonsten würde ich so anfangen Cod kaufen 50 € zahlen 24 std zocken durchgespielt nächstes Spiel wida 50€ durchgespielt nächstes spiel ...sehr teurer Spass

mfg Priest@Vibes


----------



## Technocrat (28. Dezember 2008)

blaumav schrieb:


> Noch keiner Süchtig geworden? In welcher Welt lebst du denn?
> 
> Als ob WoW wie Alkohol, Kippen, Koks, Crack und was weiß der Geier noch wirkt....
> 
> ...



Du hast von der realen Welt noch nichts gesehn. Du hast noch keine nach "nem Schuß! nur einen Schuß" schreienden Heroinsüchtigen in den Krankenwagen gezerrt, noch keinen gesehen, der ohne Alkohol nicht mal mehr auf einen Stuhl sitzen konnte. Ich schon. Nun erzähl mir nicht, das ein Computersüiel süchtig macht, Jungchen, das ist einfach nur Quark. Selbst der fanatischste Spieler kann immer noch seinen Rechner abschalten, und dazu kommt, das keine dieser Stories nachgewiesen wurde. Die Drogentoten hingegen sind echt. Wer behauptet, Computerspiel machen süchtig, der behauptet auch, Computerspieler werden zu Amokläufern: er erzählt aus was-weiß-ich für Motiven heraus Unwahrheiten, um andere Leute zu beeinflußen.

Was Du beschreibst, ist einfach Fanatismus, mit Sucht hat das alles nichts zu tun. Genauso wie Raubkopierer, Softwarepiraten und Killerspiele ist Computerspielsucht einfach nur ein überzogen gewählter Begriff, um Haß zu erzeugen, und Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Meinungsmanipulatoren.


----------



## Nebelvater (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich bereue es mit TBC weiter gespielt zu haben jedoch das alte WoW.... da kann ich nur WOW sagen !!! (Wortwitz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Auch wenn ich damals süchtig war, nur noch geil. Endgeil! ;9 

Naja, jetzt spiel ichs eh nicht mehr und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich jetzt ca. genau so viel Zeit mit anderen Sachen im I-Net verbringe. 

Die frage würde eher lauten: Ein Leben ohne Internet? 

Omfg, kann ich mir wirklich nicht mehr Vorstellen *gg* 

<--- Suchti der nichts mehr spielt.


----------



## Priest@PVP (28. Dezember 2008)

Thalonius schrieb:


> ich hab ma wow gespielt aber bin nich höher als vl 26 gekomme irgentwie hat man da so viel zeit zum lvln gebraucht und die hatte ich nich.  Ich spiel nun lieber ab und zu am WE ma bissle css ein zwei stunden und das reicht mir dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wieso haste da nen Buffed Account ?


----------



## Khard (28. Dezember 2008)

Was wäre passiert, wenn ich nicht mit WoW angefangen hätte:

Ich würde studieren etc. und Frauenarzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redhuman (28. Dezember 2008)

also ich bereue den kauf von WoW eigentlich nicht......aber wenn ich es zurückdrehen könnte würde ich die finger von weg lassen weil die sucht bei mir doch extrem geworden ist und viel im rl vergesse und am bauch  sieht man es auch.......und ich würd es aus noch einem grund lassen es rennen eindeutig zuviele spacken auf den servern rum die einfach null plan haben und denken wunder wer sie sind......und die hab ich im rl schon genügend z.b. auf der arbeit da brauch man das nich noch im game zum entspannen

p.s. sry an alle die ich nun getroffen habe aber es ist nunmal so *Flame pls*


----------



## Avane x.X (28. Dezember 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> also ich bereue den kauf von WoW eigentlich nicht......aber wenn ich es zurückdrehen könnte würde ich die finger von weg lassen weil die sucht bei mir doch extrem geworden ist und viel im rl vergesse und am bauch  sieht man es auch.......und ich würd es aus noch einem grund lassen es rennen eindeutig zuviele spacken auf den servern rum die einfach null plan haben und denken wunder wer sie sind......und die hab ich im rl schon genügend z.b. auf der arbeit da brauch man das nich noch im game zum entspannen
> 
> p.s. sry an alle die ich nun getroffen habe aber es ist nunmal so *Flame pls*




Guck in den Spiegel bitte...


----------



## IchbinArzt (28. Dezember 2008)

blaumav schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Bist du nicht ganz dicht? Leben =!= 5 Jahre WoW! Und wenn doch dann biste ein absolutes MMORPG Opfer.
> 
> Sowas fragt man sich wenn man mit mitte 40 noch single ist, damals in der Schule zu faul war Abi zu machen um dann studieren zu gehen und man sich jetzt armselig in WoW verkriecht.
> 
> ...




Nein ich bin weder mitte 40 noch Single sondern 29, mit Abi und glücklich :-) 
Wir alle treffen jeden Tag hunderte kleinerer und größerer Entscheidung die uns von einem Punkt im Leben zum nächsten bringen. Und in der Tat ist mir schon durch den Kopf gegagen was passiert wäre, wenn ich nich damals am richtigen Ort gewesen wäre. Ich hätte meine Traumfrau wohl nie kennengelernt :-)  Und so war es auch mit WoW gedacht. Das Spiel hat sich auch in mein Leben intregiert und hat mir viele schönen Stunden gebracht die ich nicht vergessen möchte. Darum auch die Frage (auch an mich) was wohl gewesen wäre wenn ich mir WoW damals nicht gekauft hätte.

Ach und natürlich werd ich meinen Acc nicht stilllegen sondern noch viele schöne Stunden online mit WoW und offline ohne WoW verbringen :-)


----------



## Amentol (28. Dezember 2008)

Also Ich bereue nicht das ich mir WoW gekauft habe, da das Spiel einfach genial ist und solange man net gerade im End-Content berreich spielt und jeden Tag mit der Gilde raided, sachen farmt oder Arena matches machen muss um seine Wertung zu behalten oder seine Punkte zu bekommen finde ich das das Spiel einem nach ein bis drei Stunden sowieso den letzten nerv raubt und man was anderes macht! Versteht mich nicht falsch ich mag WoW sogar ziemlich, aber wenn ich mehrere male in einem Gebiet gestorben bin und über die halbe Welt zu meiner Leiche rennen muss dann verlier ich den Ansporn und mach was mit meinen Freunden. Ich habe dann aber auch mal wieder so Zeiten in denen ich garnicht genug bekommen kann, dann level ich auch schonmal 3-4 Stunden am stück! Ich freue mich irsinnig auf den Raid und PVP content, da ich erst seit dem Lich King wieder auf einem Offiziellen Server spiele und mich frage: wie habe ich das ausgehalten? Naja ich werde nicht so einer werden der mit seiner Gilde 8 Stunden oder so bei einem Boss whiped und immer wieder das gleiche versucht. 

Zu meinen ersten erfahrungen mit WoW: das erste mal habe Ich World of Warcraft kurz nach dem Release bei nem Freund gesehen mich allerding überzeugen lassen es nicht zu kaufen! Ich fand die Welt schon damals genial und habe erstmal bei meinem Freund einen Tauren Jäger bis level 4 gespielt! Dann letztes Jahr im November um es genau zusagen am 14.11.2007 habe ich mir dann endlich WoW + TBC gehohlt und meinen gratis Monat gezockt. Ich habe mir ersteinmal einen Draenai Paladin gemacht (Ja ich als eingefleischter Horde Fan) und war einfach nur Baff! Ich habe das Spiel förmlich gefühlt, an jeder Ecke gab es was neues zu entdecken! Dann nach dem Monat habe ich knapp ein halbes Jahr auf einem Privatserver gespielt und mir den Raid content angeguckt! Als es dann mit dem Server zuende ging haben ein Freund und ich uns enschlossen wieder auf einem Offi anzufangen und haben uns auf Thrall unsere charactere auf 70 gezockt! Kurz nach dem Lich King erschien habe ich mir das Spiel zwar zugelegt bin aber immernoch level 70 1/2 , da ich noch kaum Zeit zum spielen hatte.

So, nun da ihr meine Lebensgeschichte kennt entschuldige ich mich erstmal dafür und für alle Rechtschreib und Grammatik Fehler.


----------



## Secretraven (28. Dezember 2008)

naja hab mir das game gekauft da war ich glaub ich 13 oder so ...
wenn ich zurückblicke habe ich wohl wegen wow einige schöne momente meiner damaligen jugend verpasst, da ich es manchmal doch etwas übertreiben hab mit WoW, aber sicherlich hab ich mir auch so einige schlechte Erfahrungen erspart.

Desto älter ich würde desto mehr hat sich dies aber auch geändert, seitdem ich meine Freundin habe (1 Jahr 6 Monate und 6 tage) hat sich das alles drastisch geändert für mich, ich hatte wieder einen neuen lebensinhalt und freunde (von denen ich trotzalledem die ganzen jahre über doch eine ganz menge hatte) würden mir wieder viel wichtiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja heute bin ich 17 und bin casual geworden naja und wenn man mich sieht würde man mich wohl kaum für einen für den typischen wow spieler halten wohl eher für einen playa styla killah was auch immer, aber ich kann sagen das ich durch wow doch einiges gelernt habe und auch viele ingame freunde und bekannte mit denen ich sicherlich auch viel spaß hatte gefunden habe.

aber auf jedenfall hab ich begriffen wie gefährlich es ist wenn man kurz davor steht süchtig von etwas zu werden. Das st wohl auch kein Grund warum ich Rauchen so stark verurteile (es ist einfach der größte scheiß auf dieser welt und wenn ein Raucher das liest hör doch bitte auf tuh dir, mir und deinem ganzem umfeld einen großen gefallen)

im allgemeinen würde ich aber auch sagen das ich es nochmal kaufen würde, denn es ist wirklich das beste was es die jahre über auf dem markt gab und wenn man rollenspiele mag dann wird man in der regel auch wow mögen.
Zudem ist es schwierig zu sagen wie das Leben ohne wow gewesen wäre, auf jedenfall bin ich zufrieden, glücklich, beliebt, hab viele freunde, gut in der schule, ansehnliches äußeres, sportlich, gesund und hab eine sehr hübsche freundin gefunden. Also würde ich ganz klar dazu tendieren es nochmal zu kaufen, warum auch nicht ich pernsönlich bin mit den dingen wie sie gelaufen sind zufrieden und ob WoW dazu beigetragen hat oder nicht ist im Endeffekt egal, es zählt nur das die letzten Jahre gut waren, also warum daran was ändern ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach verdammt ich hab doch zuviel getrunken beim kollegen eben ... dann kann ich mich immer nicht kurz fassen ^^, naja ich bitte um verständnis (:

morgen erstmal zu oma und opa mittag essen und dann zu freundin und dann mal sehen, war vorhin auch bei ihr, war nicht ganz so gut hatten ein kleines missverständnis naja wird schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dann geh ich jetzt mal ins badezimmer und hau mich dann hin ne gn8 und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bros träumt was schönes man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (28. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nicht so recht ... Der FRED hört sich doch schon sehr komisch an ??? 

Wie auch immer ... wenn ich an die Zeit denke, die ich schon in WoW verbracht habe wird mir schlecht. Diese Zeit hätte ich auch anders nutzen können. Soviel steht fest. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich in diesen 3,5 Jahren so viel spaß und freude am Spiel gehabt, soviele Menschen kennengelernt, dass ich sagen kann. 

Ich würde es mir wieder holen ! Ein Klasse Spiel, verdient LOB


----------



## Matzingha (28. Dezember 2008)

Was wäre mein Leben ohne WoW... Warscheinlich wie alle Vorangegangenen schon schrieben...
Ich hab mit WoW bei der Bundeswehr angefangen. Anfangs hasste ich das Spiel weil alle meine Kameraden total "süchtig" waren. Sie unterhielten sich über Kräuter sammeln, Tränke brauen, die nächste Instanz die Sie angehen wollten ect. Ich dachte, die sind doch alle völlig bescheuert, was labern die??? Bis ich mir von einem Freund beim Bund erklären ließ, was er da so macht und ich ein paar Tage zuschaute wie er spielte. Zu der Zeit hatte ich einen schäbigen Laptop und dachte mir, sieht ja alles irgendwie ganz nett aus, ach was solls, kauf Dir das Spiel mal und versuch es. Das war der Tag den ich nie vergessen werde, denn von diesem Tag an sollte sich vieles Ändern. 
Ich begann also einen Untoten Magier zu spielen und war von der ersten Stunde des selber Spielens wie gebannt. Es dauerte auch nicht lang bis mein Laptop den "Grafikanforderungen" von WoW nicht mehr gewachsem war. Ich laggte mich also durchs Kloster, Uldaman und Zul'Farak und schwor mir, sobald Du etwas Geld über hast, kaufst Du Dir nen anständigen Rechner.
Das passierte dann auch ziemlich zügig... Fortan war das spielen ein Traum, keine Laggs, keine Grafikfehler mehr, rundum Spielspass pur.
Ich merkte nicht wie ich mich immermehr in dieser Welt verlor, meinen Freunden am Wochenende absagte, meine Freundin mit: "ich habe am Wochenende Dienst beim Bund" Vertröstete und das Spiel echt mein Leben bestimmte. WoW hat viel in meinem Leben kaputt gemacht! Heute seh ich die Dinge aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Irgendwann funktionierte mein Internet über 1 1/2 Monate nicht, das hieß also auch, kein WoW! Ich musste meine Zeit also wieder mit normalen Dingen rumkriegen. Das fiel mir damals sehr schwer. Aber das war die Zeit in der ich wach wurde und merkte wie tief ich in dieser Gamewelt drinstecke. Heute spiele ich nur noch zum Spass, kein Druck (schnell 80 werden), keine Hektik (ich kann erst ins Bett wenn ich die Quest hier geschafft hab und dann noch eine, und noch eine, und noch eine!) Heute bestimme ich mein Leben wieder selbst! Und jedem der sich hier wiederfindet kann ich nur raten, mal etwas tiefer in sich hinein zuhören und mal nachzudenken. WoW ist halt nur ein Spiel und man sollte nicht sein Leben danach richten, sonder wenn man Zeit hat kann man mal spielen. Das soll keine Rüge sein, jeder sollte das auch mit sich selbst ausmachen...

Wenn ich heute noch mal vor der Wahl stehen würde "Kaufen oder nicht Kaufen" glaube ich, das ich mich dagegen entscheiden würde, da ich ein potenzieller Suchtkandidat war.

Trotzallem Spiele das Spiel gern, und ich möchte es auch nicht unbedingt missen...

Aber ich kann heute meine Zeit auch ander und vielleicht sogar sinvoller nutzen.

LG Matze aus Berlin


----------



## Efgrib (28. Dezember 2008)

immer wieder lustig wie totalversager ihr eigene unfähigkeit nicht erkennen und als sündenbock wiedermal wer anders herhalten muss. sehts doch endlich mal ein: nicht wow ist schuld an eurem versagen sondern nur ihr selbst. und eine sucht heilt sich nicht, in dem man sich der droge entzieht, sondern nur wenn man die ursachen erkennt und sich selbst ändert, ansonsten ersetzt man nur die eine droge irgendwann durch die nächste. wie ex-raucher die 20 kilo zunehmen weil sie dann zu fressen anfangen...


----------



## Sharkura (28. Dezember 2008)

WoW ist einfach eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, wie intensiv muss jeder selbst festlegen. Daher stellt sich für mich nicht die Frage ob ich den Kauf bereue oder wie man Leben ohne WoW wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wäre WoW nicht dann eben etwas anderes, egal ob Online Game oder Tischtennis spielen etc..

Erreichen muss ich in dem Spiel nichts, ich spiele es aus Fun und Abwechslung - daher ist mir egal wann ich 80 bin und ich muss auch nicht nach kurzer Zeit alles "clear" haben.

Wie schon erwähnt, jeder legt selber die Intensität fest, wann, wie oft oder überhaupt fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sharkura


----------



## Nekrophilia (28. Dezember 2008)

Also, diese Anworten, alle im Konjunktiv geschrieben finde ich extrem lustig....

Was wäre wenn...

(wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär, wär mein Vater Millionär o.s.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Der Computer ist heute Medium Nummer 1 inclusive Inet, man nutzt ihn fast für alles und fast jeder hat einen. Ich kenne Leute, die sind absolut Ebaysüchtig und sitzen den ganzen Tag davor um irgendein Mist zu ergattern (Messietechnisch).

Interessant finde ich auch, daß die Leute, die hier über wow "schimpfen" und von "Sucht" sprechen, hier im Forum dazu posten, d.h ihr sitzt also vorm Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Natürlich kommt jetzt das Argument..das ist was völlig anderes..., nein, ist es nicht. Erklärung liegt ja auf der Hand.

Ein Spiel zu zocken hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Die jetzt alle aufzuzählen wäre zu umfangreich, aber wenn man wow spielt, gehört es in dem Moment mit zum RL, denn das ist ja das was ihr im RL tut , Games spielen. Diese Trennung gibt es nicht. In welchem Ausmaß ihr das tut, ist ja eure Sache. Ob es nun WoW ist oder ein anderes Game oder Inet allgemein, man sitzt halt vorm Rechner.

Für mich persönlich ist es so, ich finde wow nach wie vor ein Spitzenspiel, obwohl der Kick weg ist, dennoch spiele ich es gern. Ich habe Freunde, ich gehe weg, ich chille ab, oder spiele wow, ich fahr in den Urlaub...da ist alles implementiert. 

Also jedem das Seine, dennoch diese Konjunktivdiskussion finde ich Blödsinn und was Leute hier zu suchen haben, die das Spiel kritisieren, Suchtgefahr und alles andere auch anprangern, ein tolles Real Life führen, dann aber vorm Computer hängen auf einer Seite, die sich ausschließlich nur mit solchen Spielen beschäftigt und dann noch im Forum zu posten wie scheiße das doch alles ist finde ich absolut suspekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droste (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi, Ich zocke das Game seit Anfang an und es ist immer noch Klasse. Ich teile oder zocke es aber auch nur wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. Das ist ein SPIEL, nicht mehr nicht weniger für mich. Arbeiten,Perle und Kinder bringe ich locker unter einem Hut. Auch Freizeit, ne Menge Konzerte,Kino usw. das alles geht. Und ich zocke noch andere Games dabei. Tja ähhhh das wars schon... und nun muss ich weiter Zoggen ;-)


----------



## El Homer (28. Dezember 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> WoW gehört einfach zu den Spielen die ein Rollenspieler mal gespielt haben muss. Gott sei dank habe ich mich selber so gut im Griff dass mir das Spiel hier nicht über dem Rl steht...Ich würds mir wieder kaufen weil es kein Vergleichbares Game gibt.


Stimmt ich selber habe es 4 Monate gespielt, und hatte einen 32iger Ork Warri und einen 43 Zwerg Krieger. 
Dan hab ich gemerkt das ich nie soviel ausdauer und Zeit besäße es auf 70 zu schaffen also habe ich aufgehört.
Dann hab ich mit WAR angefangen und es macht richtig spaß ! ich bin net süchtig sondern es macht total spaß abends sich einzuloggen und ein paar Burgen zu verteitigen oder anzugreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozenrider (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich zocke seit anfang und bei mir hat sich nur wenig verändert! Das liegt aber daran das mein soziales umfeld vol intakt is! Sprich im Winter geh ich jeden freien tag skifahrn! unter der woche geh ich zu kumpels oder sie zu mir! sonst mal ne lan party und dann bin ich noch in nem musikverrein!

Und das obwohl ich 4 mal die woche raide! MAn sollte nur aufpassen das man seine freunde usw nicht vernachlässig! Ich hatte auch mal angst vor ner sucht und hatte 3 monate aufgehöhrt! Des bedürfnis wow zu spielen war vollkommen weg! aber ich hab dann gemerkt das ich anstatt wow zu zocken halt vorn tv sitze oder im club mir die birne zu knalle^^ Dann hab ich mir gedach ich könnt dich wieder zocken^^

Nunja nun spiel ich wieder und krieg alles unter einem hut!

Außerdem hab ich gemerkt das ich nicht lange am stück spielen kann! Ich habe mal probiert mit nem Kumpel die nacht durch WoW zu zocken! um 1 uhr war bei mir schluss! Da bin ich zu müde! Unter tags kann ich auch nicht länger als 3 bis stunden spielen! Da wird mir einfach langweilig und ich muss raus^^

Wie jetzt z.b.! Um halb 10 geh ich skifahrn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Dezember 2008)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Nein ich bin weder mitte 40 noch Single sondern 29, mit Abi und glücklich :-)
> Wir alle treffen jeden Tag hunderte kleinerer und größerer Entscheidung die uns von einem Punkt im Leben zum nächsten bringen. Und in der Tat ist mir schon durch den Kopf gegagen was passiert wäre, wenn ich nich damals am richtigen Ort gewesen wäre. Ich hätte meine Traumfrau wohl nie kennengelernt :-)  Und so war es auch mit WoW gedacht. Das Spiel hat sich auch in mein Leben intregiert und hat mir viele schönen Stunden gebracht die ich nicht vergessen möchte. Darum auch die Frage (auch an mich) was wohl gewesen wäre wenn ich mir WoW damals nicht gekauft hätte.
> 
> Ach und natürlich werd ich meinen Acc nicht stilllegen sondern noch viele schöne Stunden online mit WoW und offline ohne WoW verbringen :-)



lass den vogel blaumav doch ... das ist halt die Gattung Real Life Poser, wie er im Buche steht. Ich denke mal sog. RL hat hier jeder von uns - das würde ich aber nie an die grosse Murmel hängen ...


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (28. Dezember 2008)

Miriell schrieb:


> Ja da geht es mir genauso, WoW macht kaputt aber kann auch zusammen führen,
> aber WoW ist keine Dating Line *fg*
> 
> LG
> ...





war auch nie beabsichtigt *fg*
und auch kein ig Liebe, sondern verliebt erst aufm rl Treffen^^


----------



## El Homer (28. Dezember 2008)

Frozenrider schrieb:


> Ich zocke seit anfang und bei mir hat sich nur wenig verändert! Das liegt aber daran das mein soziales umfeld vol intakt is! Sprich im Winter geh ich jeden freien tag skifahrn! unter der woche geh ich zu kumpels oder sie zu mir! sonst mal ne lan party und dann bin ich noch in nem musikverrein!
> 
> Und das obwohl ich 4 mal die woche raide! MAn sollte nur aufpassen das man seine freunde usw nicht vernachlässig! Ich hatte auch mal angst vor ner sucht und hatte 3 monate aufgehöhrt! Des bedürfnis wow zu spielen war vollkommen weg! aber ich hab dann gemerkt das ich anstatt wow zu zocken halt vorn tv sitze oder im club mir die birne zu knalle^^ Dann hab ich mir gedach ich könnt dich wieder zocken^^
> 
> ...


Bei mir genauso nach so langer zeit kann ich das spiel einfach net mehr sehn !


----------



## 1337Stalker (28. Dezember 2008)

Nach 2 Jahren war bei mir die Luft raus....hab vor kurzem damit aufgehört und bereue es eigentlich nicht. Aber WoW gespielt zu haben bereue ich auch nicht, es war ein toller kurzer Lebensabschnitt, obwohl er ohne WoW sicherlich besser gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowstar (28. Dezember 2008)

mal ne frage:

zwei männer, zwei kreuzungen- beide männer gehen über die strasse.
der eine mann ist manager 100.000euro gehalt im jahr, frau, kinder.
der andere mann ist arbeitsloser wow-spieler, single und lebt bei seinen eltern.
beide werder überfahren- wers glücklicher gestorben?? 
ist ist total egal, wer glücklicher gestorben ist. beide sind tot. 

also wenn man sich das leben mal als ein spiel vorstellt, zählts doch nur, ob man beim spielen spass hatte und die erfolge sind zweitrangig. heisst soviel wie: ist es nicht egal wieviel man erreicht hat im leben, wenn man spass am leben hat wie es ist??!
denkt mal drüber nach^^ 

mfg Lowstar


----------



## Livethief (28. Dezember 2008)

ich finds jetz seit 6 wochen ohne wow nich schlimm... kann euch sagen die luft riecht genauso, das essen schmeckt genauso und das drinken auch. Meiner meinung nach is die kleine pause echt nich schlimm... und allen denen es so ging wie mir, die sich einfach nur noch fragen "warum bezahl ich 12 € pro monat wenns im moment keinen spaß macht?" will ich ermutigen ma ne pause zu machen


----------



## Naxxun (28. Dezember 2008)

ich finds total beschissen und habs vorhin samt addons verbrannt


----------



## maselevic (28. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du hast von der realen Welt noch nichts gesehn. Du hast noch keine nach "nem Schuß! nur einen Schuß" schreienden Heroinsüchtigen in den Krankenwagen gezerrt, noch keinen gesehen, der ohne Alkohol nicht mal mehr auf einen Stuhl sitzen konnte. Ich schon. Nun erzähl mir nicht, das ein Computersüiel süchtig macht, Jungchen, das ist einfach nur Quark. Selbst der fanatischste Spieler kann immer noch seinen Rechner abschalten, und dazu kommt, das keine dieser Stories nachgewiesen wurde. Die Drogentoten hingegen sind echt. Wer behauptet, Computerspiel machen süchtig, der behauptet auch, Computerspieler werden zu Amokläufern: er erzählt aus was-weiß-ich für Motiven heraus Unwahrheiten, um andere Leute zu beeinflußen.
> 
> Was Du beschreibst, ist einfach Fanatismus, mit Sucht hat das alles nichts zu tun. Genauso wie Raubkopierer, Softwarepiraten und Killerspiele ist Computerspielsucht einfach nur ein überzogen gewählter Begriff, um Haß zu erzeugen, und Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Meinungsmanipulatoren.


Natürlich kann man computerspielsüchtig werden. Oder was ist es für dich wenn einer total durch dreht oder Zitteranfälle bekommt wenn er mal ein paar Stunden nicht gamen kann ? Aber ein psychisch stabiler Mensch wird niemals süchtig nach gar nichts, weil bei jeder sucht eine Verwirung im Hintergrund steht.


----------



## HIpper (28. Dezember 2008)

@lowstar
meiner meinung nach der manager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also bei mir hätte sich nicht wirklich was verändert wenn ich nicht mit wow angefangen hätte... ich würde weniger leute kennen aber das wars denke ich.
Da ich ein "Casual-Gamer" bin wie es so schön heist und WoW eigentlich meist nur spiele um mir die langeweile zu vertreiben denke ich wie gesagt hätte sich bei mir nix geändert. Wenns WoW nich geben würde, würd ich halt was anderes gegen langeweile machen.


----------



## wowchar (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie hat WoW mein Leben beeinflußt? 
Hm...

*Negatives:*
- weniger Sport => Gewichtszunahme
- weniger produktive Zeit vor dem PC
  Früher habe ich am PC in erster Linie programmiert. Auch wenn das nicht immer Geld gebracht hat, so war es doch
  etwas produktives im Gegensatz zum einfachen spielen
- weniger Freizeitaktivitäten außer Haus
- weniger neue Leute kennen gelernt
  "WoW Bekanntschaften" zählen für mich nicht, da ich i.d.R. in WoW Menschen treffe, mit denen ich sonst nie zu tun hätte.
  Mit diesen Personen gibt es außer WoW i.d.R. keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Einige sind zwar nette Leute, aber da sie in einer 
  vollkommen anderen Welt leben als ich (entweder zu jung oder keine bis deutlich geringere Ausbildung und entsprechende
  Berufe - wenn überhaupt) gibt es nichts worüber man sprechen könnte.

*Positives:*
- viel Spass gehabt (aber Spass ist auch nicht alles im Leben)

*Fazit:*
- Es hat Spass gemacht.
- Etwas weniger Zeit hätte dem Spass auch keinen Abbruch getan.
- Mein WoW Account endet in absehbarer Zeit und das ist gut so.


----------



## Ultimo01 (28. Dezember 2008)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Und meine wichtigste Frage: Bereut Ihr es mit WoW angefangen zu haben ??



Jain, also ich bereue es schon, da sich viele drüber lustig gemacht haben, teilweise hab ich auchs rl schleifen lassen, aber das is vorbei


----------



## SixNight (28. Dezember 2008)

Mhm warscheinlich würde ich wieder jeden Monat 50 euro für jedes neue Game ausgeben .... ich war schon immer großer Rollenspiel fan und da kam wow grad gelegen


----------



## xXSeelordXx (28. Dezember 2008)

wowchar schrieb:


> Wie hat WoW mein Leben beeinflußt?
> Hm...
> 
> *Negatives:*
> ...




Was ist für dich der Sinn im Leben?
Also für mich heißt der klar und deutlich Spaß zu haben.... und mein Leben zu genießen.... (und damit meine ich nicht jedes wochenende mir einen ansaufen...)
ich werde immer das machen, das mir Spaß macht.... und das ist immo nicht nur für mich sondern auch für viele andere eben.... WoW!!.... also was macht ihr alle son Stress?^^
andere gehn jeden Tag fußball spielen... haben da Spaß daran... das könnte man in vielen Hinsichten dann auch als Zeitverschwendung sehn... weil etwas produktives kommt da auch nich raus oder?^^

naja ... so long ^^
mfg noz


----------



## the Huntress (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich bereue es nicht. Ich habe viele nette Menschen in diesem Spiel kennen gelernt mit denen ich mich auch im RL treffe.

Wenn ich WoW nicht spielen würde dann würde ich irgendein anderes Game spielen, von daher hätte sich nichts verändert.

Mich spornen jetzt nicht die Items an das Spiel weiter zu spielen, eher die Menschen mit denen man spielt und die Herausforderungen die einen die Bosse in den jeweiligen Instanzen stellen. Es macht mehr Spaß mit 25 Leuten gleichzeitig zu spielen als alleine.


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (28. Dezember 2008)

hi

bin eigentl konsolero, macht mir mehr spaß mit kumpels bei nem bier bischen fußball oder beat'em up zu zocken

aber blizzard bildet da ne ausnahme

hab schon seit d1 gezockt, d2 und die wc titel

da wars klar wow zu spielen

und so neben dem studium geht das eigentl ganz cremig

und da man nicht immer, wenn man bock hat zu zocken nen paar kumpels animieren kann, ist wow da perfekt, da ich gerne mit anderen zusammen spiele


----------



## Thuzad (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich was anders gemacht hätte, wenn ich jetzt nochmal die Entscheidung hätte. WoW ist für mich nicht mehr als ein Zeitvertreib bei Langeweile. Ich bin Frühaufsteher, meine Freunde, Bekannten usw sind meistens noch nicht um 8 uhr morgens wach in den Ferien oder am Wochenende. Von daher macht sich WoW dann ganz gut um 2-3 langweilige Stunden rumzubekommen aber ansonsten? Vor BC war ich auch noch öfters mal raiden, allerdings auch nie so, dass ich meinen Freunden gesagt habe: "Sorry heute hab ich nen Raid, ich kann nicht mit.", sondern habe ich den Raid dann für mich ausfallen lassen und bin, sobald sich etwas mit Freunden ergeben hat, mit denen weggegangen. Ich bin auch kein besonders intensiver WoW-Spieler. Ich habe das Addon seit Release und bin jetzt gerade auf Stufe 78 gekommen, weil ich das leveln einfach unglaublich langweilig finde und ich einfach nicht länger als 1-2 Stunden maximal am Stück questen kann. Jetzt denken sich viele vielleicht: "Wieso macht er es dann, wenn es ihm keinen Spaß macht?". Gute Frage eigentlich wieso ich es jetzt bei Wotlk noch mache. Bei BC war es der Reiz die neuen Raidinstanzen zu sehen und in Gebiete vorzudringen in denen noch kaum Leute vorher waren. Jetzt bei Wotlk war nach dem 2. Tag schon alles bekannt und gecleart, die Hero-Instanzen sind viel zu einfach, Items sind viel zu einfach zu bekommen. Das hat für mich einfach kein Reiz mehr und ich denke nicht dass ich noch lange bei WoW bleiben werde. Aber ich habe schon 2x eine Pause gemacht, einmal 6 Monate glaube ich und dann noch einmal 3-4 Monate ca. Angefangen habe ich, wenn ich so überlege wirklich nur wieder, weil ich morgens des öfteren so eine Langeweile hatte und ich nicht 3 Stunden fernsehen wollte. Und jetzt nachdem ich den Text hier so lese und darüber nachdenke was ich hier geschrieben habe muss ich sagen, JA ich würde WoW im Regal liegen lassen, denn es kostet im Prinzip zu viel Geld, zu viel Zeit und wird immer schlechter. Aber das ist ja Ansichtssache.

MfG und guten Rutsch schonmal!

Thuzad!


----------



## Yiraja (28. Dezember 2008)

naja ich frag mich mittlerweile ob ich mich noch mal für wow entscheiden würde ich langweil mich mittlerweile ingame mehr als im rl ...


----------



## Durlok (28. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du hast von der realen Welt noch nichts gesehn. Du hast noch keine nach "nem Schuß! nur einen Schuß" schreienden Heroinsüchtigen in den Krankenwagen gezerrt, noch keinen gesehen, der ohne Alkohol nicht mal mehr auf einen Stuhl sitzen konnte. Ich schon. Nun erzähl mir nicht, das ein Computersüiel süchtig macht, Jungchen, das ist einfach nur Quark. Selbst der fanatischste Spieler kann immer noch seinen Rechner abschalten, und dazu kommt, das keine dieser Stories nachgewiesen wurde. Die Drogentoten hingegen sind echt. Wer behauptet, Computerspiel machen süchtig, der behauptet auch, Computerspieler werden zu Amokläufern: er erzählt aus was-weiß-ich für Motiven heraus Unwahrheiten, um andere Leute zu beeinflußen.
> 
> Was Du beschreibst, ist einfach Fanatismus, mit Sucht hat das alles nichts zu tun. Genauso wie Raubkopierer, Softwarepiraten und Killerspiele ist Computerspielsucht einfach nur ein überzogen gewählter Begriff, um Haß zu erzeugen, und Leute wie Du sind einfach nur Meinungsmanipulatoren.



da kann ich dir auch nicht ganz zustimmen
natürlich sind deine 2 beispiele eine extremform von körperlichen auswirkungen einer sucht
die wirkliche sucht ist meist jedoch psychisch und nicht körperlich 

zb schliese einen heroinsüchtigen  eine woche in ein zimmer ein
er wir körperliche qualen erleiden aber nach dieser zeit ist sein körper nicht mehr süchtig
danach kommt aber erst der schlimme teil der sucht 
das verlangen sich wieder einen schuss zu gönnen weill es doch so geil war (psychische-sucht)

daher kann man von vielem süchtig werden sei es internet fernsehen sport reisen usw

schuld dabei ist eigentlich nie das mittel der sucht sondern der menschen selber
eine pistole tötet niemanden es ist immer der mensch dahinter der abdrückt


daher ist dieses thema hier sehr interessant
wow hat bestimmt viele leute länger am PC sitzen lassen als sie es normalerweise gemacht hätten

dieser thread animiert einem über sein spielverhalten in den letzten jahren nachzudenken
der ein oder andere wird vileicht feststellen das es für seinen geschmack etwas zu viel war und versucht etwas zu ändern

also meiner meinung nach ein wirklich toller thread und viele interessante geschichten


----------



## Technocrat (28. Dezember 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man computerspielsüchtig werden. Oder was ist es für dich wenn einer total durch dreht oder Zitteranfälle bekommt wenn er mal ein paar Stunden nicht gamen kann?



Ich bezweifle, das es solche Leute gibt. Wutanfälle ganz sicher, aber Zitteranfälle nur bei echter körperlicher Sucht, nicht bei einem Spiel.


----------



## Miriell (28. Dezember 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> war auch nie beabsichtigt *fg*
> und auch kein ig Liebe, sondern verliebt erst aufm rl Treffen^^



Ja hab meinen Freund auch erst im RL getroffen und dann hats halt eben gefunkt.

Ich hab bei meinem ersten Char immer auf die 1 gedrückt. War bei der Kriegerin
die Waffe abgebildet und das war einfach nur das angreifen.
Bis mir irgendwann jemand mal gesagt hatte, dass ich nur nen rechtsklick auf den Mop machen 
muss und nicht die ganze Zeit 1 drücken soll ^^

Das Beste fand ich aber noch, als meine damalige Mitbewohnerin ständig gesagt hat sie geht ins "TS".
Ich hab sie dann mal Tage beobachtet und irgendwann meinte ich so zu ihr: "....., du bist ne Sau, 
du kannst doch mit denen kein Telefons... machen!"

Sie klärte mich dann auf und zeigte mir auch wie das TS funzte, naja seitdem Tag an bin ich oft
da drinnen, aber auch manchmal die einzigste Frau ^^


LG
Nadja


----------



## Gilindriana (28. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich WoW nie angefasst hätte, würd ich bestimmt immernoch Guild Wars spielen *schäm*


----------



## quilosa (28. Dezember 2008)

Lowstar schrieb:


> ich würde es mir nicht kaufen, da ich bestimmt ca. 100-150 played tage habe und mit dieser _sehr grossen_ menge an zeit auch was anderes, sinnvolles machen koennte.
> zwar ist wow spielen eine freizeitbeschäftigung, aber hier mal ein bsp.:
> 
> z.b. ich arbeite iwo mit nem stundenlohn von 8euro die stunde (normal für einen schueler als nebenjob)
> ...



das ist aber eine milchmädchenrechnung weil kein (normaler) mensch seine freizeit durchackern würde und dass man fürs spielen (was man ja in seiner freizeit macht) nicht bezahlt wird ist ja logisch. rechnest du auch aus wieviel euronen du scheffeln könntest wenn du das schlafen einstellen würdest?  oder wieviel geld ein schüler "verliert" während er die schulbank drückt? ist sicher auch eine interessante summe ^^ und wer MIT wow keinen sport treibt und/oder keinen nebenjob ausübt würde es ohne sicher auch nicht tun; das problem liegt IMHO woanders.

natürlich gibts abgefahrene, die job und beziehungen für ein spiel aufs spiel setzen, aber das sind extreme die kaum durch wow verursacht werden sondern schon latent vorhanden und dann verstärkt, davon bin ich zumindest überzeugt.  

@topic:  habe in den 3 1/2 jahren viele nette leute kennen gelernt (auch "in echt") und wegzudenken ist wow für mich auch nicht wirklich. da ich berufstätig bin und haushalt zu versorgen habe reguliert sich meine online-zeit von selbst. trotzdem habe ich die anzahl meiner spielstunden, die ich im sommer mal ausgerechnet hatte, gerne vergessen ^^

lg
nemica


----------



## Evens (28. Dezember 2008)

Silenya schrieb:


> Ich bereue den Kauf von WoW absolut, da ich zu viel zeit ingame verbracht habe, habe ich meine Hausübungen für die Schule nicht gemacht und auch nichtmehr gelernt. Das Resultat davon ist nicht schwer zu erraten, ich muss eine Klasse wiederholen.
> Wenn ich mich wieder entshceiden könnte, würd ich es natürlich nicht wieder kaufen. Der Grund dafür ist in den obrigen Zeilen zu finden.
> Und ja, ich bereue es sehr, mir dieses Spiel zugelegt zu haben!
> 
> Lg



In deiner Regel bist du alleine Schuld das du so schlecht abschneidest in der Schule.Wie gesagt man kann trotzdem WoW und richtiges Leben auseinander halten.


----------



## Camô (28. Dezember 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> da kann ich dir auch nicht ganz zustimmen
> natürlich sind deine 2 beispiele eine extremform von körperlichen auswirkungen einer sucht
> die wirkliche sucht ist meist jedoch psychisch und nicht körperlich



Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Zigaretten sind in der Regel psychische Laster, aber harte Drogen und Alkohol zerstören in erster Linie den Körper. Wenn sich dieser erst daran gewöhnt hat, verlangt er danach - da man als Mensch in dieser Situation mit dem Konsum die Abhängigkeit stillen kann. Klar bedarf es Willenskraft um die Sucht zu überwinden, aber was glaubst du denn warum es den meisten Menschen so schwer fällt? Sie sind sicherlich nicht alle psychische Wracks, aber bei einer Entgiftung des Körpers treten unvorstellbare Schmerzen (also echte Schmerzen) auf, die für eine kurze Zeit mit der jeweiligen Droge erträglicher wären, weswegen die meisten Patienten daran scheitern oder rückfällig werden.

Computerspielsucht ist übrigens keine Form einer körperlichen Sucht, insofern nicht zu vergleichen mit Drogen und Alkohol. Das wurde jetzt offiziell wissenschaftlich erwiesen. Woher ich das habe weiß ich nicht mehr genau, könnte aus der aktuellen Gamestarausgabe stammen.


----------



## Kurta (28. Dezember 2008)

Dann wäre ich jetz nicht der , der ich jetz bin. Gewiss wären ein paar dinge anders gelaufen , jedoch bin ich zufrieden wie es gelaufen ist , ansonsten würd ich bestimmt heut noch mein Geld für teure spiele raushauen da mir diese nach 1ner Woche eh zu langweilig werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nydwyn (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich persöhnlich finde es schade, das für die meisten die ursprüngliche Frage vergessen ist und es wieder mal eine heiße Diskussion um das Thema Sucht gibt.

Eine Sucht kann quasi überall entstehen.. Daher total unnötig.

Ich würde mir WoW wieder kaufen und auch wieder spielen, denn ich hab weder Beruflich noch Privat einstecken müssen. Alles ist seinen Lauf gegangen, den es auch gelaufen wäre ohne WoW, da WoW nur ein Hobby für mich ist, das ich Abends, sofern nichts anderes ansteht, spiele. Auch mal mehrere Stunden. Und am Ende kann bzw sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was das richtige für ihn ist.


mfg 

Nydwyn


----------



## Eranuri (28. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich weiß nicht,ob ich es mir wieder kaufen würde aber die Zeit würde ich auch nicht mehr zurück drehen.
Ich hab sehr viele leute kennen gelernt, ingame wie Reallife und das möcht ich eigentlich nicht missen. 
Sicher , das Suchtpotential ist enorm, aber das ist nicht nur bei WoW so, es gab auch vor WoW schon Spiele ,  die Suchtpotential hatten und letztendlich kommt es auch immer auf die Person an, die davor sitzt.
Ich werde oftmals angeschrieben, warum ich morgens um 8 schon on bin und das meist dann bis mittags... ob ich keinen job oder RL hätte, aber was soll man dazu sagen? ich bn frühaufsteher, steh um 6 uhr auf und mach meinen haushalt,  dann sitz ich da und weiß nichts mehr mit mir anzufangen, wenn ich nicht gerade arbeiten gehe, also warum nicht an ein Spiel setzen? 
Ob ich mir nun morgens bis abends am TV talkshows reinziehe oder am PC rumgammele... das kommt aufs gleiche drauf raus.
Andere wiederrum sehen WoW als "beruf"  und da ist dann der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich nur sagen kann, sie sollen anfangen nachzudenken, oder wenn jermand sich verletzt , nur weil er ein Item nichtbekommen hat oder irgendwas kaputt schlägt. 

Ansonsten, wenn mich jermand fragt, bekommt er folgende antwort: 
" Es ist ein spiel mit hohem suchtfaktor, also überlegs dir ob du anfängst oder nicht"

in diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag 

Eranuri

PS: ich achte nie auf groß und kleinschreibung...von daher, übergeht die fehler, ich seh sie selbst aber ich bin auch zu faul sie auszubessern.


----------



## Renegade123 (28. Dezember 2008)

WoW ist ein zweischneidiges Blatt. PreBC war wunderschön, hat Spaß gemacht und war aufregend. Dann kam immer mehr dieser Alltag in's Spiel. Man hat alles schon 20x mal gesehen - Das ist nicht nur negativ zu betrachten. So ein RL im Spiel mit den ganzen Menschen ist schon etwas für sich. Klar, hätte ich andere sinnvollere Dinge mit der ganzen Playtime machen könn, aber ein Spaß war es dennoch. Zu mal es soviele gespielt haben das man im Alltag doch oft in die Situation gekommen ist: " Hör mal, die am Nachbertisch unterhalten sich auch über WoW gehen wir mal rüber.". Das hat mir ein paar neue Freunde beschert mich den ich immernoch in Kontakt bin.
Die Kehrseite war aber die Schule. Ich hatte früher schon Probleme mit dem feinen Cannabis. Den ganzen Tag die Birne verraucht und in der schule nix mehr gepeilt. Mit WoW war das irgendwie nicht anders, da man lieber in der Stunde vom neuen EpicHealkolben aus BT träumte.  Meine Lektion habe ich aber vor 2 Jahren bereits gelernt. Den die 9. Klasse durfte ich 2x machen. Seitdem halte ich mich mit Sowohl als Auch zurück. Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen wieder angefang, doch mein Account wurde gesperrt, weil er von jemmanden anders war. Ich könnte den Account mit seinem Perso wieder herstellen, aber ich glaube das ist schon gut so, WoW hat für mich mittlerweile eine zu großen negativen Einfluss.

Es war schön, aber nun ist auch gut!


----------



## wowchar (28. Dezember 2008)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> Was ist für dich der Sinn im Leben?


... mich weiterentwickeln, die Welt sehen (und versuchen sie zu verstehen), meine Karriere vorantreiben, eine Familie gründen, ... um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.



xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> andere gehn jeden Tag fußball spielen... haben da Spaß daran... das könnte man in vielen Hinsichten dann auch als Zeitverschwendung sehn... weil etwas produktives kommt da auch nich raus oder?^^


... doch - Fitness und damit dann auch Gesundheit (von potentiellen Sportunfällen mal abgesehen).


----------



## Technocrat (28. Dezember 2008)

wowchar schrieb:


> ... mich weiterentwickeln, die Welt sehen (und versuchen sie zu verstehen), meine Karriere vorantreiben, eine Familie gründen, ... um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.



Und so sind die Menschen verschieden - ich halte diese Deine Ziele für nichtig. Aber hey, jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und so sind die Menschen verschieden - ich halte diese Deine Ziele für nichtig. Aber hey, jedem das seine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, WoWChars Ziele sind grundsätzlich nicht falsch - nur liest sich seine Vorstellung für mich eher wie ein vorgebetetes Dogma, welches ihm die Gesellschaft eingepflanzt hat. Ob das wirklich in seinem eigenen Birnchen entstanden ist .. naja ... das wage ich zu bezweifeln ... davon mal ab: Persönliche Weiterentwicklung bedeutet für den einen ein kleiner "Manager" zu werden, um in der inhumanen Welt des Kapitalismus die steinigen Treppchen der Karriere zu erklimmen - und für den anderen bedeutet Weiterentwicklung diesen ganzen Scheissdreck hinzuschmeissen und auszuwandern und in anderen Ländern sein Glück zu versuchen oder schlimmstenfallls eine Existenz von der Hand in den Mund zu durchleben  ...  auch hierdurch wächst jemand. Man darf, wie schon so oft gesagt wurde, folgendes nicht vergessen: Ob jemand seine freie Zeit mit einem Computerspiel verbringt oder Fussball spielt oder oder oder ... es bleibt grundsätzlich demjenigen selbst überlassen ... ich habe mittlerweile gar kein Verständnis mehr dafür, wenn ich zum xten Mal diese Poserei sehe ... denn wer meint, sein "Real Life" und seine edlen Ziele hier derartig herausstellen zu müssen, hat es wohl auch bitter nötig ... und diese Leute sollten auch einfach mal endlich die Guckis aufmachen und eine simplen aber unumstrittene Tatsache zur Kenntnis zu nehmen:  Keiner hat euch je gezwungen WoW zu spielen - was Ihr daraus macht, liegt einzig und allein bei euch. Das Spiel selbst ist einfach nur neutral, also weder gut noch böse: Ich kann also schlecht daherkommen und sagen: "Du pöses pöses WoW .. hast mir mein ganzes supertolles Real Life geklaut ... aaber jetzt bin ich ja kuriert und habe damit aufgehört ... und wenn ich schon dabei bin pose ich auch (Obwohl es keine Sau wissen will und es sich plakativ bis zum erbrechen liest) noch ein bißchen mein tolles Leben ohne Computerspiel raus .. jahaa : "Mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Blondine"  ... mann mann ...aber ich habe diese Entwicklung ja schon auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads prophezeit ....


----------



## xXSeelordXx (28. Dezember 2008)

wowchar schrieb:


> ... mich weiterentwickeln, die Welt sehen (und versuchen sie zu verstehen), meine Karriere vorantreiben, eine Familie gründen, ... um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen.
> 
> 
> ... doch - Fitness und damit dann auch Gesundheit (von potentiellen Sportunfällen mal abgesehen).



es gibt leute, die nicht viel sport treiben und dennoch von BESTER Gesundheit sind....


----------



## Animos93 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab durch nen Freund mit WoW angefangen auf einem der ersten Privatserver>.< absoluter scheiß... ABER ich hatte richtig spass an dem Spiel. Nach ner Zeit wurd mir der Privatserver aber zu schlecht und ich stieg auf Blizz um... Beim leveln hatte ich auch richtig spass und als ich dann endlich lvl 60 war ging ich mit freude innis (hab damals noch net geraidet) Und dann kam Bc ow ich dann in ne raidgilde gekommen bin... ab dann wurde wow immer langweiliger ich hab t6 bekommen und ich hab nurnoch gespielt um bessere items zu bekommen... Jetzt vor kurzem kam ja endlich das addon raus und der spass am spiel kam zurück =) ich hab mit freude gelevelt und bin dann auf 80 gekommen! Ich war begeistert von den Heros und dann hat die Gilde wieder angefangen zu raiden. Naxxramas war ein witz ich fands trotzdem cool da ich auf 60 die raidinnis ja nicht gemacht habe. 10er naxx viel und wir starteten 25er innis. Erstaunlich erfolgreich clearten wir dann den content und jetzt hab ich t7,5 voll alle berufe auf 450 und weis netmehr was ich in dem spiel machen soll. ich mach jeden tag meine dailys um bei den söhnen usw. ehrfürchtig zu werden und mach n bischen in den alten innis rum aber wirklich spass macht das nicht =( jetzt level ich ab und zu nen twink und geh 3 mal die woche raiden um equip nochn bissel aufzubessern 
1Tag= 10er Naxx
2Tag= 25er Naxx
3Tag= Kammer, Malygos und Sankturm Hero

Ich glaub wenn ich die Wahl hätte würd ich trotzdem wieder WoW spielen da ich viel Spass dabei hatte (Jetzt ab und zu auchnoch wenn n euer content kommt) und ne Menge netter Leute kennen gelernt hab!!! Außerdem hab ich damit nen vermögen gespart weil ich mir kaum andere spiele kaufen muss^^ jetzt zahl ich statt 50euro pro monat für 1 neues spiel nur 15 euro für wow und ab und zu mal nen highlight wie crysis oder cod4


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Dezember 2008)

Wow hat mich einem Freund näher gebracht

WoW hat mir Geldersparnis gebracht! Ja vorher hab ich mir immer jeden Monat ein neues Spiel gekauft, ergo: 50-13=37 Euro ersparnis! Und ich musste mein pc net mehr so oft aufwerten

WoW hat mir viel langeweile genommen und meiner  Faszination für die Fantasy neue Bilder gegeben

WoW hat mir viel zeit geraubt, die ich besser in meine musikalische Ausbildung gepackt hätte.

Ja ich würde gerne die zeit 2 Jahre zurückdrehen, aber nich wegen WoW(da müsste ich 3 Jahre drehen) sondern weil einfach zu viel in den Jahren falsch gelaufen ist^^ ach ja manche lernen aus fehlern ick musse 3 mal begehen... ach ich streife ab


Gute Nacht ich gehe jett aufne lan^^


----------



## Kief (29. Dezember 2008)

mmmh schwer schwer.
ich denke einfach das so leute die sagen "ja ich habe da schon viel rl durch verloren etc." besser aufhören sollten pc games zu zocken.
ich spiele seid release an und nun ja habe aber auch NICHTS an rl verloren.
pre bc war ich im oberen drittel von equip stand her - bc habe ich nur 2 t6 items gehabt und jetzt laufen ich fast full 7.5t rum.. .
meine freunde (wovon ich viele habe) mögen mich immer noch und ich gehe immer noch mit ihnen weg.
und warum sollte ich meine zeit mit sinnlosen fernsehen (sat1 prosieben nachmittagssendungen *hust*) vertreiben wenn ich meine zeit auch gesittet mit leuten im teamspeak verbringen kann wo man sich auch mal ausreden läst und nicht sinnlos beschimpfungen (gerichtssendungen sat1) anhören muss.

zu der frage ob ichs nochmal machen würde ein klares JA denn es ist ein guter zeitvertreib der sehr viel spaßmacht.

mfg



PS: leute die sagen wow nimmt mir mein rl sind auch solche die von CS leute umbringen oder denken sie könnten wie bei matrix an der wand laufen.. .


----------



## Pumajäger (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja es geht auch alles ohne WoW

ich spiele jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr, hab einfach so aus herterem Himmel aufgehört hatte einfach kB mehr auch wegen Wotlk und so viel zeit zum Raiden hab ich nicht ich finde RL schon um einiges wichtiger..

Und auch um einiges schöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habs eigentlich net bereut das ich WoW gespielt hab einfach ein lustiges Spiel... sonst nichts für mich

jaja.. gibt ja wieder viele Leute die sich ohne WoW kein Leben vorstellen können aber naja..


ich spiel mom rom aber auch nur sehr selten und so nebenbei weil bei WoW würde sich das ja niemals auszahlen das Game braucht einfach unheimlich viel Zeit damit man auch was erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich würd irgentwie nicht raten sich das Spiel anfzufangen weil es wirklich süchtig machen kann (jaja bla bla haut mich dafür)
Und besser man hat rl Freunde die etwas mehr kosten aber es ist wirklich schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suepermann (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würds mir auch nochmal kaufen, meine Noten sind sogar besser geworden ^^ wobei das wohl weniger mit WoW zu tun hat ;P


----------



## Behem (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde es mir auch wieder kaufen, nur mit dem Unterschied das ich dann Allianz spielen würde.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es anderen Fraktionsanhaengern geht, aber wenn ich mir ganz fest vornehme "jetzt probierst du mal die Allianz aus!", dann wird mir das Spiel nach 10-15 Minuten total langweilig. Irgendwie hab ich mich zu sehr an die Horde gewöhnt. -.-


----------



## Flixl (29. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Mardoo (29. Dezember 2008)

Xeyji schrieb:


> Ich wünschte  mir ich hätte nie angefangen, liegt aber wohl an meinem Umfeld.
> Allesamt WoW-Hasser, die einem keine Chance lassen wo sie einmal erfahren haben das ich es spiele.
> Gingen dann gleich Gerüchte los denen zufolge ich ja 5 Stunden am Tag spielen würde, und wenn ich es bestritten habe wurde ich ausgelacht und mit meinem Ingame Namen angesprochen den ein Kumpel ausgeplaudert hat. Hab vor 3 Wochen endlich die Kurve gekriegt und bin weg von WoW, und es ist sogar toll.
> Ich habe kaum noch Lust den Rechner überhaupt anzumachen.
> ...



opfer? sich von anderen leute den spass vermiesen lassen nur weil sie über dich lachen? dann wär ich glaub schon lange tot wenn ichs so machen würde wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (29. Dezember 2008)

Lowstar schrieb:


> z.b. ich arbeite iwo mit nem stundenlohn von 8euro die stunde (normal für einen schueler als nebenjob)
> also: 24*150= 3600 stunden (!!!!!) 3600*8euro= 28800euro



Sag mir wo man als Schüler 8 Euro die Stunde verdient ???


Ich schließe mich hier einigen an, es ist eine Hass-Liebe!

Ich danke WoW für die vielen netten Stunden, in denen ich langeweile hatte und mich damit beschäftigen konnte, aber ich hätte auch was anderes machen können, zum Glück hab ich es unter Kontrolle!


----------



## Acuria (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte mich Ohrfeigen das ich dieses Spiel gekauft habe.
Ich war zwar 1 Jahr und 2 Monate am Spielen aber ich würde mich liebend gerne in eine Zeitmaschine setzen denn alles was das Spiel mit einem macht ist die Sprache verunstalten und Geld sowie das Kostbarste, Zeit, entziehen.

Jeder der mich fragt ob ich das Spiel kenne und ob ich es empfehlen würde bekommt von mir folgende Antwort:

Ja kenne es, nein zu Empfehlen ist es nicht da sich die Community innerhalb eines Jahres auf den Tiefpunkt " geflamed" hat.
Rp Server gibt es zwar aber kein Rp und die GM´s sind da nicht hinterher, somit sind die Verhaltensregeln sinnlos und man fühlt sich wie auf den " Normalen" Servern.
Geschrieben wird nur in ROFL LOL OMFG HDF HUSO FU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ggg ect.
Spielt man lange und schafft eine Menge im Spiel ist man ein Harz IV Empfänger spielt man nicht so lange und nicht so gut wie die anderen ist man ein Kackboon.
Meine Entscheidung Meinen Acc einzufrieren hat mir meinen Seelenfrieden wieder gegeben, denn wenn man nur eine Std den Handelschannel mitgelesen hat, bekam man teilweise das heulen.
Leute werden aufs schlimmste beleidigt verhöhnt und verspottet aufgrund Anfängerlicher fragen und sowas nennt sich dann Community.

Bitte seht das nicht als Verallgemeinerung aber der großteil ist leider nunmal so drauf.

Sorry wer nicht ganz verblöden will und die Umgebung bekloppter meiden möchte sollte sich ein Singelplayer Spiel holen.
Was ich dann auch gemacht habe.



Liebe grüße und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Racziel (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte WoW nochmal zu kaufen so würde ich es machen.
Ich habe durch WoW ein paar nette Leute kennen gelernt von denen einige sogar bei mir in der nähe wohnen. Außerdem gibt WoW mir die Ruhe und den Ausgleich damit sich mein verstand nicht komplett verabschiedet. Ich habe viel Spaß bei WoW und auch viel Ärger. Doch seit ich nur noch Gildenintern etwas unternehme mit Leute die ich 'kenne' macht mir WoW noch viel mehr Spaß. Eine Hass-Liebe ist es nicht, denn ich finde wenn man versucht aufzuhören und dann doch wieder anfängt sind das für mich Anzeichen einer Sucht. Ich könnte jederzeit aufhören wenn ich wollte, will ich aber nicht. 

Ohne WoW wäre mein Leben wohl anders verlaufen. In WoW hab ich meine eigene kleine Ruhezone gefunden in die ich immer wieder zurückkehre um mich vom Stress des Alltages zu befreien. Ohne WoW hätte ich warscheinlich Depressionen, denn ich habe ohne WoW (oder auch allgemein ohne PC) nichts gefunden was mich so beruhigen kann. Natürlich werden einige sagen das man auch anders Ruhe finden kann, doch bei uns im Dorf gibt es nicht viel was mein Interesse wecken könnte.

Zudem kommt natürlich noch der Kostenfaktor. Viele denken an das Geld, was sie hätten sparen können, doch ich denke an das Geld, was ich gesparrt habe.
Vor WoW war es so, dass ich mir ca 2 Spiele (a 20€-50€) pro Monat gekauft habe da die meisten Spiele mich nicht lange beschäftigt haben. Seit ich WoW spiele habe ich mir lediglich 8 Spiele gekauft (und ich spiele seit fast 2 Jahren). 

Somit hab ich nicht nur Spaß an WoW sondern ich spare auch noch Geld.


----------



## Ali-babar (29. Dezember 2008)

WoW spiel ich seit Mai 08. Deshalb kann ich schlecht darauf antworten ob ich etwas anderes wäre wenn ich mir das Game damals nicht gekauft hätte. Arzt wird man ja nicht in paar Monaten. Aber in dieser Zeit hat sich meine Lebensqualität weder gesteigert, noch verschlechtert. 

Ingame hab ich viele interessante Persönlichkeiten kennengelernt, von denen einige einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen haben und andere weniger. Wie im RL. Nur das ich dort desöfteren auf Probleme stosse. Wie jeder andere auch, weil ich auf Leute treffe die eine andere Meinung vertreten als die meine. 

Da gibt es dann die "ey ich schlag dir gleich fresse kaput!" Typen, die den ganzen Tag rumgammeln, sich am Abend besauffen um sich dann mit einem X-Beliebigen zu kloppen. Hatt ich auch und für mich ist WoW die sinnvollere der sinnlosen Beschäftigungen. Vor allem musste da ja keinem ins Gesicht schlagen wenn er dich zum kochen bringt. kannste garnicht. In den Bildschirm höchstens. Das hat mich auch gelernt auf eine andere weise mit Menschen zu kommunizieren.

Und die Flamerei im Handelschat, ist meine Meinung nach so zu verstehen, dass die halt WoW als Ventil benutzen um ihre Aggresionen loszuwerden. Ist immernoch besser wenn z.B. ein Familienvater sein Opfer zum weinen flamet als wenn er es an Frau oder Kind auslässt. Oder das Kiddie welches sich seit neustem leiber mit Allis kloppt anstatt isch die Gehirnzellen weg zu saufen.

Die Welt geht langsanm so in Arsch, da ist es doch eigentlich scheissegal mit welcher sinnlosigkeit wir unsere Zeit verschwenden. Im ernst! Der Rest ist geschmackssache!


----------



## Zollgrim (29. Dezember 2008)

um ehrlich zu sein, ich würde es mir wieder kaufen wenn ich das wieder passiert wie es bisher passiert ist, ich habe wunderbare leute kennen gelernt, die ich jetzt nicht mehr missen  möchte....

wir treffen uns inner gilde im schnitt alle 3 monate irgendwo in De und haben einfach nur viel spass zusammen....

und nebenbei ist was mich betrifft WoW keine sucht.....bei mir isses def. n hobby....weil wenn ich kein bock drauf habe oder mich langweile dann les ich n buch, besuche freunde und familie oder geht einfach mal ne gaanz große runde mit meinen beiden hunden.

ich denke schon, das ich wo schon suchthematik angesprochen wurde, für mich ein gute verhältnis zu der scheinbar sorgenlosen virtuellen welt geschaffen habe.

und nebenbei spielt meine frau auch.....hab also familientechnisch keine probleme wenn es mal ne dolle phase is mit dem spielen.


----------



## yilmo (29. Dezember 2008)

Also Pre-BC war schon eine geile Zeit,hat mich echt alles faziniert die Sounds die Grafik die Umgebung einfach alles,hammer!Aber mit BC fings dann schon an das ganze rumgefarme und der ganze Mist ,RL war dann noch nur noch sekundäre Sache.Aber da ich ja eh seit WotLk nicht mehr zocke störts mich nicht.Hätte sicherlich einiges besser gemacht aber jetzt mit Freundin und allem Zeit verbringen gefällt mir viel mehr.Naja jeder wie er will.

(Könnte glatt wieder anfangen wenn ich an dieses Feeling von Westfall usw denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

so far hauta rein jungs


----------



## Jizz0 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich bin schon lange von WoW weg, aber bin immernoch ein MMORPGler ^^

Ich hab es nie bereut das spiel zu gelegt zu haben.. In der anfangszeit war wohl jeder von uns süchtig und hat min. 3 stunden am tag gespielt.. Mittlerweile ist es aber einfach standard geworden und gehört zu meinem leben, nu ist es nur so dass ich nicht mehr süchtig bin sondern nur mmorpgs spiele wenn ich zu hause bin undgrad nix zu tun habe.. vor dem rl stand ein MMO bei mir aber nie


----------



## Contemptio (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja, hab mir durch wow das Leben versaut:

Keine rl Freunde mehr, dicke Wampe, sauschlechtes Abizeugnis (immerhin...), Sehstärke hat nachgelassen, auf Grund von Mangel an körperlicher Aktivität Kettenraucher geworden, keine Freundin und nur youporn.com (...), Stress mit Eltern, zu faul zum Arbeiten und ergo kein Geld, gebe mich mit Deppen wie euch ab, Lebenslust verloren, keine Ausbildungsstelle, unerträgliche Entzugserscheinungen bei Wartungsarbeiten und und und...

Nene, Scherz (abgesehen vom Zeugnis >.<)^^
Zocke schon seit ner Weile kein wow mehr, habe nur beim addon mal 2 wochen wieder reingeschnuppert...Aber es wäre garantiert so geendet, wenn ich damals net nen diverses, nettes Mädel kennengelernt hätte^^

Demnach würde ich, wenn ich die Entscheidung nochmal treffen müsste, garnicht erst damit anfangen, da ein solcher Glücksfall nicht vorhersehbar ist.


----------



## sprousatm (29. Dezember 2008)

Tjo was soll ich sagen.

Ich bin eigentlich schon langjähriger MMORPG Spieler.. Angefangen hat das damals schon mit Ultima Online und ist über diverse umwege wie AO und SWG dann bei WoW gelandet.. Wirklich jeder im Freundeskreis hat sich das Game gekauft, nur ich Idiot habs übertrieben mit dem spielen. Kam erschwerender Weise hinzu, dass die damalige Gilde aus AO komplett auch anfing.

Ergo in der PRE BC Zeit recht schnell 4 60er hochgezogen und Unmengen an zeit in die Inis investiert.. hatte auch über 100 Tage played.  Zu der Zeit bröckelte die Beziehung mit der Freundin schon seit Wochen (nicht wegen WoW) und das Game war irgendwie das einfachste Mittel nicht über das Zeug nachzudenken. Reden in der Beziehung half nix. Dadurch so ins Game reingesteigert und weil der Rest eben total scheisse lief, noch mehr zeit verbracht ingame. Studium geschmissen (zum glück nur im 4ten Semester und nicht kurz vor schluss), Freunde verloren. Irgendwo sozialer Abstieg auf der kompletten Linie. Dann kam BC und das Spiel bot mir komischerweise gar nichts mehr. Der Flair war weg. Die Umstände zum dauerzocken damals ebenso.

Hab relativ kurz nach BC aufgehört (gerade mal Gruuls Lair gesehen, sonst nix an raid Inis) und was soll ich sagen. Das ist nun 2 Jahre fast her. Freunde sind wieder da. Studier recht erfolgreich auf mein Dipl. Ing zu. Hab nen super Job im gleichen Gewerbe, körperlich gehts mir blendend und seelisch ebenso. 

Ich denke, der Fall ins seeehr tiefe Loch vor 2 Jahren hat mir jedenfalls geholfen. Ich war wirklich imho ganz weit unten und steh nun wieder oben. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wirklich, wie es dazu gekommen ist oder kommen konnte. Es hat einfach seinen lauf genommen und man war nicht ganz unschuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit Wotlk spiel ich wieder. Es macht Spass, hat aber einfach das fesselnde verloren. Ich weigere mich inständig gegen das dämliche achievement system, was nichts ausser nem weiteren virtuellen Schwa**vergleich ist. Ich hab meinen Spass mit den alten Kollegen aus der Gilde, spiele ne Runde und lass es dann wieder gut sein.


bla lange Geschichte. Im nachhinein kann ichs als Spiel empfehlen. alles andere hängt einfach vom Menschen ab. Wenn einem eh schon mist widerfährt, ist es vielleicht einfacher hängen zu bleiben wies bei mir war. 

Ich würds mir persönlich definitiv nicht nochmal kaufen. Und wenn dann nur ohne den Anfang. Das hat mich locker 2 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet.

In dem Sinne, schönen Tag, ab zur Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab seeehr viel mist ertragen müssen wegen WoW, aber hab auch sehr viele schöne Zeiten dadurch gehabt...
Hab soooo viele Menschen kennengelernt, die auch aus meinem Privatleben nicht mehr wegzudenken sind.. und jedes mal wenn ich mich einlogge habe ich etwas zu tun, wenns denn im rl grade mal langweilig ist. Doch leider ist es so, dass, je besser man wird, alles viel schneller zu erledigen ist und man kurze Zeit darauf wieder langeweile hat -.- mir hat daher das hochleveln meiner chars viel mehr spaß gemacht als das rumgammeln auf 80 (raids sind die ausnahme, joa.. aber nach 2 abenden content clear ist nich schön -.-). Aber die frage lautet ja, ob ichs mir wieder zulegen würde...
Es ist einfach etwas, was man erlebt haben muss in seinem Leben, sofern man auf solcherlei dinge "steht". Ein Spiel, das viel mehr als ein solches ist und millionen von Menschen in den Bann gezogen hat und immernoch zieht; Eine geniale Storyline und so viele Möglichkeiten; Alles was man tut hat einen Sinn (auch wenn der für außenstehende nicht zu begreifen ist xD).
Ob ichs mir nochmal zulegen würde?? Da kannst deinen arsch drauf verwetten ^^


----------



## Arasouane (30. Dezember 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Es gäbe 11 Mio Leute die nicht Stundenlang
> am Pc säßen täten.
> 
> (omg hört sich das Ende vom Satz scheiße an xD)




ich finde den satz großartig!


----------



## Sarcz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich immernoch Guild Wars spielen oder hätte zu WAR gewechselt.


----------



## Fantal (30. Dezember 2008)

Würde sicherlich immernoch CounterStrike spielen denke ich mal.


----------



## Yumina (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre froh wenn ich nicht damit angefangen hätte... Es ist so ein tolles Spiel, JA.
Aber ich bin süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... ich spiele jetzt wirklich nicht oft, im Moment gar nicht, weil es mein Job nicht zulässt, aber wenn ich könnte würde ich viel zu viel spielen.
Sogar jetzt die Zeit wo ich nicht spiele, häng ich hier rum und schreibe teilweise blöde Comments... WARUM??? 
Ich denke Sucht... Gott sei dank habe ich gute Freunde die mich in meiner Freizeit oft vom spielen abhalten. Shoppen, Party, Sport usw.
Ich hätte für mich dieses Spiel niemals anfangen sollen. Ich denke auch das es für manche wie eine Droge sein kann... manche Leute können eben nicht damit umgehen, und verpassen zuviel vom Leben.

Ich bin Yumi, und ich bin süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Rußler (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja....irgendwie würde ich gerne wieder zum Start von WoW...wenn ich mich daran zurückerinnere als ich das erste mal in Sternenhauch mit lvl 4 von soo großen Bären umgehauen wurde^^ (Furbolgs) oder nach 10 versuchen endlich das Spinnen-Ei aus der "Großen Dunklen Höhle" geholt habe.....war schon cool....
WoW is iwie zu einer zu großen Routine geworden...keine Emotionen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde halt gerne noch mal ohne meine heutige Spielerfahrung von vorn anfangen^^


----------



## Protek (30. Dezember 2008)

Es bringt eigentlich nichts, die Zeit ist verflossen und natürlich würde man alles nochmal anders machen.

Mit WoW und auch in jedem anderen Mmorpg erlebst du viel, von guten bis zu schlechten Erfahrungen. Irgendwann muss aber dann der Tag kommen, an dem das Spiel an Bedeutung verliert und man über der ganzen Sache steht.
Es geht jetzt nicht um RL oder nicht. Auch Computerspielen ist RL - das verstehen einige einfach nicht. Ob ich jetzt mit Freunden/Bekannten usw auf Sauftour gehe oder mit anderen etwas spiele, das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

Was wirklich interessant wäre... was würden die WoW Spieler jetzt machen, hätte es Blizzard nie gegeben ?usw.. ^^
Trotz etlicher Meinungen denke ich, hätten sich die Spielcommunitys in ca. genau gleich entwickelt wie sie heute sind. Weil abgesehen davon, muss man nur einmal einen Blick in die Schulen werfen und was den Jungen noch an Moral abgeht usw ^^ kein Respekt, kein Verstand, bei vielen fehlts einfach total.

Auch WoW ist in die Jahre gekommen und wird den Aufwärtstrend nicht mehr allzu lange fortführen können. Es war ne schöne Zeit, aber im Endeffekt war es Zeitverschwendung, das ist ganz klar. Aber TV, Kino Besuche, Ausgang, davon bleibt einem meist wenig. Das ist wirklich das gute an einem Mmo, das man sich was aufbauen kann.

Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir einfach mal Spiele, die nicht mehr dem WoW Trend hinterher laufen. - obwohl das Genre Mmorpg für mich wahrscheinlich eh gestorben ist, zumindest was Spiele mit derart öden Questsystem angeht.


----------



## Warp16 (30. Dezember 2008)

> Keine rl Freunde mehr, dicke Wampe, sauschlechtes Abizeugnis (immerhin...), Sehstärke hat nachgelassen, auf Grund von Mangel an körperlicher Aktivität Kettenraucher geworden, keine Freundin und nur youporn.com (...), Stress mit Eltern, zu faul zum Arbeiten und ergo kein Geld, gebe mich mit Deppen wie euch ab, Lebenslust verloren, keine Ausbildungsstelle, unerträgliche Entzugserscheinungen bei Wartungsarbeiten und und und...



hhm genau das is mir auch passiert^^
schade seh grad das det net ernst geeint war bei mir isses leider ernst........... naja zock trotzdem weiter da wow nur geil is


----------



## Fixxy (30. Dezember 2008)

Im Nachhinein hätte ich nicht mehr angefangen


----------



## Shurycain (31. Dezember 2008)

Ganz Ehrlich, am Anfang hat es mein Leben seeehr stark beeinträchtig, und zwar ins Negative. z.B habe ich meinen geliebten Ringerverrein geschmissen um mehr zocken zu können. Heute habe ich das eingesehen und mach wieder das was ich will, ohne aufs Spiel zuachten.



> Im Nachhinein hätte ich nicht mehr angefangen



Jap, muss ich zustimmen.

Shury


----------



## Barbossa94 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich einfach die lust verloren habe, die mir diese  ganzen Idioten ( wie es eben heute in wow abgeht) gestohen haben.
Manchmal fehlt mir WoW aber ich versuche es zu unterdrücken. Vielleicht fang ich mit einem neuen addon wieder an...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (2. Februar 2009)

spiele jetzt seit über einem jahr nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von freundin verlassen (nich nur wegen wow,aber mit ein grund), nun seitdem keinen vernünftigen rechner ...aber am mittwoch wieder....es geht wieder los...neuer account is schon erstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe damals bis zu 10 stunden täglich gespielt.in zukunft werde ich wow in maßen genießen,hab mir recht viel damit kaputt gemacht.
mittlerweile habe ich genug rl freunde und andere hobbys.

fakt: ich fange wieder an ..aber diesmal in maßen .ich würde es mir immer wieder kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (2. Februar 2009)

Was wäre wenn ich WoW nie angefangen hätte?

Zum Positiven: Ich hätte mehr Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Negativen: Ich hätte weitaus weniger Bekanntschaften/Kumpels.Würde mit sicherheit wesentlich öfter vor dem Fernseher sitzen und mich von irgendwelchen Richter/Soap/Supernani- Serien verblöden lassen.

Ich hätte mir, wie wahrscheinlich sehr viele junge Männer in meinem Alter, wesentlich öfter die Birne weggesoffen/gekifft, wie auch immer.

Um das ganze etwas abzukürzen: Ich bereue nichts.

WoW ist meiner Meinung nach,ein sehr schönes,relativ günstiges,aber auch Zeitraubendes Hobby.

Habe vor einiger Zeit die Lust am spielen verloren. Ich habe in Bc nichts erreicht und das war auch in WotLk nicht abzusehen.

Jetzt bin ich allerdings in einer der besten Gilden auf meinem Server und habe sogar ein wenig was geschafft :>



Lg Schamö


----------



## Zockerer (2. Februar 2009)

Naja...
Also ich hab seit wow genau so viel rl freunde wie vorher.
Gut, ich meine ich habe arbeitskollegen....aber die sehe ich den ganzen tag, da will ich sie nich auch noch in meiner freizeit sehen^^
Warum ich es bereue mit wow angefangen zu haben: Hatte mal ne sehkraft von 160% (ja das gibt es), jetzt kann ich auf 20 meter keine schilder mehr lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich schon immer  am liebsten alleine bin, war wow immer eine "zuflucht" für mich. Aber mit den letzten patches wurde diese welt leider immer schlechter (ums nett auszudrücken).

Ich bin im moment soweit das ich kein bock mehr auf wow hab aber keine ahnung was ich sonst machen soll....


----------



## Gerti (2. Februar 2009)

Hmmm

Hätte ich nicht mit WoW angefangen...
-Sähe mein freundeskreis jetzt extrem anders aus, da ich mich mit neuen leuten, mit denen ich vorher nichts zu tun hatte über wow unterhalten habe und sie so besser kennengelernt habe (spielen jetzt aber alle nicht mehr und wir machen so was zusammen)
-wäre ich jetzt nicht schon fast 2 jahre mit meiner freundin zusammen (imgame kennengelernt :x)
- sähe  es  ein wenig besser in der schule aus
-würde ich cs oder was anderes spielen (in so fern ich es nicht irgendwann sein gelassen hätte)
-würde ich mehr ps2 zocken oder fern schaun
-hätte ich damals weniger wochenende vorm pc verbracht

edit; ja ich bereue es nicht angefangen zu haben, obwohl es zwischen durch mal sehr "krass" war aber das ist sich wieder am bessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich mehr Zeit und Mühe in mein Studium investiert hätte und weitaus mehr Klausuren bestanden hätte, wenn ich nicht zocken würde. Vorallem das leveln meiner Chars hat sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen, die ich auch sinnvoller hätte investieren können. Mittlerweile ärgere ich mich selbst, dass ich zugelassen habe, mich von meiner ehemaligen Gilde beim leveln unter Druck setzen zu lassen. Zudem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es mir ohne WoW auch gesundheitlich besser gehen würde. Ich wäre vermutlich abends früher schlafen gegangen und hätte mich in meiner Freizeit mehr bewegt, anstatt vorm Rechner zu sitzen. Dadurch gäbe es dann auch weniger Augenringe, Ohrenschmerzen vom Headset und Rückenbeschwerden. Bekanntschaften habe ich bisher auch keine besonderen gemacht. Hier und da gibt es ein paar pubertierende Jungs, bei denen die Sicherungen durchknallen, wenn sie merken, dass WoW-Zockerinnen nicht automatisch dicke Streberinnen mit Brille sind. Aber sonst erinnere ich mich eher an die unangenehmen Begegnungen, als an irgendwelche tieferen Freundschaften.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Februar 2009)

Bei mir hat sich nicht viel verändert! Ich hab immer schon das Computer / Konsole spielen zu meinen Hobbys gezählt! In Zeiten, wo sich andere Leute "Deutschland sucht den Superstar", "Ich bin ein Star holt mich hier raus" gucken sitze ich halt vorm Computer und spiele halt WoW! 

Ich gehe immernoch 2 Mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio und treffe mich am Wochenende mit Freunden und gehe ins Stadion, in einen Club oder in eine Kneipe! 

Das einzige was WoW geändert hat ist, dass ich keine Lust mehr an singleplayer Spielen habe!


----------



## MadMat (2. Februar 2009)

moin.


Tja, hätte sich auf NWN 2 geguggt und auch da wieder "gemoddet". (Ja, das ist bei NWN legal) - komme von NWN1 und D4O (kennt das noch jemand? ;-) )

Grüße


----------



## Villosella (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe vor WoW ein Online Browser Game gespielt. Seid ich WoW spiele kann ich wieder nächte durchschlafen und wenn ich keine lust habe, Spiele ich einfach nicht. Da es ein Echtzeit Game war, mußte man wenn man erfolgreich sein will, rund um die Uhr spielen mit hilfe großer Gilden konnte man zwar viel vereinfachen aber online mußte am ende dennoch jeder sein/kommen. 

Mein leben habe ich mir so oder so nicht versaut. Studium erfolgreich beendet nen Job gefunden und nun arbeite ich wie Mio. andere auch. 

Hätte ich WoW nicht gekauft wäre es ein anderes Spiel gewesen. 
Was die Zeit angeht ob ich nun von 19 bis 23-24 Uhr wie Mio. andere vorm Fernsehen sitze oder WoW zocke ist am ende kein großer unterschied.
"Soziale kontakte" pflege ich mit WoW eigentlich viel mehr. Am besten fand ich letzten die Aussage von irgend einem Spiele Entwickler, (okay meinung ist vorbelastet) dass Gruppen Spiele wie z.B WoW, War Online, ....   die Führungskraft und das arbeiten in Gruppen mehr fördert alles viele Lehrgänge und Übungen in der Schule.  


Ich muß doch was gegen die WeltWirtschaftsKrise machen also schön weiter Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Februar 2009)

Um zu verstehen, wie mein Leben ohne WoW wäre, beschreibe ich hier einmal kurz, wie mein Leben MIT WoW ist:

Unter dem Schreibtisch stapeln sich die Pizzaschachteln, während ich in WoW nachdenklich in den Eingeweiden eines erschlagenen Monsters wühle. Klebrige Spinnenkiefer, zuckende Tentakel, knusprige Ogerharnröhren - die NPCs kaufen echt jeden Scheiß! Wer sich den Inhalt des Spülbeckens in meiner Küche anschauen kann ohne zu kotzen, kann auch bedenkenlos Forensiker werden. Eine kleine Gruppe Kakerlaken hat sich mit winzigen Megaphonen und Protestschildern um den Ausguss herum versammelt. "Räum' endlich auf!" piepsen winzige Stimmen. Einen Moment lang betrachte ich eine leere Plastikflasche, bedauere, anatomisch benachteiligt zu sein und gehe dann aufs Klo. 

Obwohl ich das Zeug hasse, trinke ich noch eine letzte Tasse Kaffe. Liebhaber dieses Gebräus würden meine Mischung vermutlich als Dosenmilch mit 8 Stück Würfelzucker bezeichnen. Es ist halb zwei und ich muss in fünf Stunden aufstehen und irgendwie lebendig ins Büro kommen, damit ich von dort im Buffed Forum posten kann. 

Wie ihr seht, hat WoW absolut keinen Einfluss auf mein Leben und wenn es das Spiel nicht gäbe, würde ich es gar nicht vermissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruDru (2. Februar 2009)

Zu der Zeit, als ich angefangen, habe war WoW eigentlich ne schöne, wenn nicht beste Zeit in meinem Leben *hust*.
Was soll man machen Klassenbester und alle sind, nuja, nicht sehr erfreut über das können anderer.
Dann aus der scheiß Schule raus, auf eine Gesamt-Schule ( ++ Sozial) und gleich Gleichgesinnte gefunden und war nicht so ein Pipifax wie auf der Realschule.
Nachdem ich meine Freundin dann dort gefunden habe ist das mit WoW sehr sehr schwierig.
Ich will's gerne weiter zocken aber sie hat kein Verständnis dafür... So ist noch nicht mal 1 Raid (Abend) drin ohne das sie sauer wird und einem Vernachlässigung hinterher würft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hilft nur Urlaub nehmen und in der Zeit zocken wenn sie Arbeitet oder, wie im Moment, sie ist krank und schläft die ganze Zeit. Dieses Wochenende meine ersten 25ger Raids in Northend! Juhu!

Also zu erst war WoW wundervoll, nur jetzt mit der Freundin ist’s echt happig, beides unter einen Hut zu bekommen...

lg DruDru


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Ohne WoW wäre mein Leben auch nicht besonders anders^^

Würde ich halt was anderes abends zum ausgleich spielen, denke ich mal.

Vielleicht würde ich schon mit dem studium fertig sein, aber da ich es eh in Regelstudienzeit packe ist das auch nP.
Ich würde weiterhin abends daheim hocken, der letzte Zug nach Paris fährt halt gegen 1 Uhr und der erste erst so gegen 5 Uhr zurück
und man möchte auch nicht nachts durchs dunkle Paris rumwandern und auto fahren ist die Hölle um Paris rum.


----------



## Ascanius (2. Februar 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn ich WoW nie angefangen hätte?
> 
> Zum Positiven: Ich hätte mehr Geld
> 
> ...



Naja... wow is ja nun nicht so der Kostenfaktor...eher Zweiteres^^
Hab beispiellsweise diesen Stamstag umgerechnet für 6 Monate WoW in nem Club gefeiert...
Wenn ich das jedes WE mache... ist das umegerchnet:
1 Monat, jeweils einmal pro Woche feiern = 2 Jahre WoW bezahlt...

Also ich spare mit WoW richtig Geld! Vor meiner WoW Zeit, war ich immer wenn´s ging irgentwo auf der piste, Donnerstag ging das Partywochenende los, Sonntag, spät Abend war fertig^^ Gut und gerne mal 200 Lappen am WE verballert... 
dagegen sind die WoW-Kosten nen witz


----------



## Exomia (2. Februar 2009)

Ohne wow würde ich jeden Tag nach der Aarbeit nach hause kommen und mir drei Brote machen, eins mit Käse eins mit Salami und eins mit Mortadella. Ein Flasche Bier Trinken und ein Buch lesen, etwas zeichnen, mich über reden lassen auf irgend eine Party zu gehen von der ich dann sturtz betrunkene Freunde heim bringen kann. Ich habe vor WoW wenig unternommen, und war gerne alleine, und das beste war es hat mir wirklich gefallen.

Da ich Raidleiter bin hab ich offt viel zu tun muss ab und zu mehr Zeit in WoW investieren als ich vielleicht will um meinen selbst ernannten Pflichten nach zu gehen. Doch ich würde die entscheidung niemals rückgängig machen. Durch WoW habe ich den beindruckensten Menschen kennen und vor allem lieben gelernt. Und nun nach 1 1/2 Jahren glücklicher Beziehung kann ich noch sicherer sagen WoW hat mein Leben verändert und das zu 100% zum Positiven!


----------



## JudasIskariot (2. Februar 2009)

"(...)oder ich mache sport: gehe also 3 mal die woche ca 2 stunden ins fitnessstudio, dann hätte ich jetzt nach 2 jahren einen bomben-körper biggrin.gif

und diese liste kann man eig ewig weiter führen^^

mein fazit: nicht kaufen(...)



---->kann ich nur so unterschreiben....was man nicht alles für andere sachen machen könnte in der zeit...und jetzt sitz ich hier und lese mir auch noch diesen ganzen sch*iss durch^^

naja wenn man auf dem dorf wohnt und da nicht oft wegkommt, würd ich mir mir vielleicht wieder holen...da ich aber nicht auf dem dorf wohne wüde ich mir selber davon abraten. 
kommt natürlich auch auf das alter und so den sonstigen beschäftigungsgrad an.
alles in allem: nicht kaufen


----------



## Redtim (2. Februar 2009)

mhhhh ...... wenn ich nicht mit WoW angefangen hätte....

kp, wäre auf alle fälle nicht der, der ich jetzt bin. 
muss erlich sagen das WoW mir mal geholfen hat^^
war nicht der beliebteste inner schule, hatte keine freunde mit denn ich mich treffen konnte und dann zuhause noch paar probleme...
da hat  wow mir sozialen beistandt gegeben XD 

will eigentlich im moment nicht das irgenntwas anderst gelaufen wäre, weil ich ja nicht weis wie´s mir dann jetzt gehn würdeXD


----------



## Malakas (2. Februar 2009)

....würde ich einfach irgendein anderes zeitfressendes süchtigmachendes MMO zocken  : )


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (2. Februar 2009)

Tja, WoW ist wohl eines der Spiele mit dem höchsten Suchtfaktor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am schlimmsten hat es die erwischt, die sich selbst als "Pro" bezeichnen und alle anderen als "Casuals" abzuwerten versuchen. Diese Leute sind im Kern ein Fall für den Psychiater.

Bedenklich ist zudem, dass WotLK dem Suchtpotential einen weiteren Schub erteilt, da es nun nicht mehr möglich ist, sich in angemessener Zeit und zu angemessenen (Ehre-)Kosten episches PVP-Equip zu besorgen. 

Wer jetzt nicht die Kurve bekommt und aufhört, gleitet unwillkürlich ab. Das einzig Schöne daran ist, dass man es selbst erst als Allerletzter merkt und sich bis dahin in der Schein-(Cyber)Welt suhlen kann.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh die frage nicht so...wieso soll sich ein leben wegen einen Computer spiel verändert...


----------



## Kuruba (2. Februar 2009)

tach an alle,
hab mich grad erst hier regestriert, da ich voher nie wirklich ins Forum geschaut hab..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , sondern nur die Datenbankk  genutzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja b2t: Ich denke mein Leben wäre komplett anders verlaufen, habe gerade bei meinem Main die /played time abgefragt und raus kam?!  450 Tage 17 Stunden...(und das ist nur mein Main)  Ich mein das ist WEIT über ein Jahr wo ich nur in Azeroth gelebt hab.. und ich hab auch schon 1 Jahr meines Lebens in den Staaten verbracht, wenn ich das jetzt vergleiche wird mir erstmal klar wie viel von meinem Leben flöten gegangen nur durch ein "dämliches" Spiel. 
Ich denke WoW ist ein endloses Spiel, zu 60ger Zeiten konnte man immer neues entdecken und hat teilweise nächte in bwl oder naxx verbracht, dann kam bc und es ging weiter Richtung 70+ die neue Welt entdecken.. tja, und jetzt sind wir schon auf 80+neue Welt+Erfolgssystem!!  Wo soll das hinführen? Irgentwann auf lvl 160 sein und eine /played time von 10 Jahren haben?! 
Ich für meinen Teil habe mir vorgenommen noch bis zum Ablauf der Spielzeit zu Spielen und dann für immer aufhören (sprich acc LÖSCHEN, werde Ihn nicht verkaufen und irgendwem anders sein Leben damit versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )..

naja, hoffe es hat euch gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
Julian


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich versteh die frage nicht so...wieso soll sich ein leben wegen einen Computer spiel verändert...




Versteh ich auch nicht. Den Bürgermeister der Kakerlaken aus meinem letzten Post hier habe ich heute morgen zertreten, seitdem meckert auch keiner mehr über die Unordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Viking (2. Februar 2009)

Mir hat WoW durch eine schwere Zeit geholfen, wo ich krankheitlich bedingt fast nur zuhause war.
Ohne WoW und den Kontakt zu meinen Online-Freunden wäre kaputt gegangen.
Jetzt geht es mir wieder gut und ich habe mir andere Hobbys zugelegt, bei denen ich mehr rauskomme (kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!!).
Wären ich in der schweren Zeit fast den ganzen Tag gezockt habe, sind es heute noch ca. 6 Stunden in der Woche.

WoW hat eben nicht nur schlechte Auswirkungen auf´s RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Naja egal ich antworte drotzdem mal thread gerecht..... ich hab wow 10 tage gespielt....mein leben hät sich kein stück verändert wenn ich es nicht getan hätte.... wenn es so der fall wär würd ich mir aber auch mal gedanken über mein leben machen....

Mein leben hat sich viel mehr verändert als ich einen vertrag bei debitel gemacht hab als durch das testen von wow


----------



## Exomia (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja egal ich antworte drotzdem mal thread gerecht..... ich hab wow 10 tage gespielt....mein leben hät sich kein stück verändert wenn ich es nicht getan hätte.... wenn es so der fall wär würd ich mir aber auch mal gedanken über mein leben machen....
> 
> Mein leben hat sich viel mehr verändert als ich einen vertrag bei debitel gemacht hab als durch das testen von wow




Ich denke hier gehts nicht ums testen, sondern eher ums regelmäßige spielen.


----------



## TonicEye (2. Februar 2009)

Ja würde auf jedenfalls das Spiel nochmal kaufen


----------



## Morphes (2. Februar 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Hi :-)
> ...
> Und meine wichtigste Frage: Bereut Ihr es mit WoW angefangen zu haben ??
> Also ich würde mich wohl wieder dafür entscheiden. Aber ich frage mich oft wie es anders verlaufen wäre......
> ...



So etwas ist natürlich immer sehr schwer zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bereue den kauf nicht. Wieso auch ich hatte eine menge Spaß an dem Spiel.
Gäbs kein WOW hätte ich ein anderes Spiel gefunden!


----------



## Fritzla (2. Februar 2009)

hab vor wow jetzt aoc  5 tage  die woche im fitnessstudio verbracht!jetzt leite ich ne gilde! wer weis wie ich jetzt beinander wäre^^


----------



## Reclar (2. Februar 2009)

stell die frage mal so was hätte sich nicht verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Kuruba (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> .... wenn es so der fall wär würd ich mir aber auch mal gedanken über mein leben machen....



Ist ja nicht so das mein Leben sch**** war/ist.. hab nen gut bezahlten Job, hab ne Freundin in Japan und bin viel auf Reisen (berufliche Gründe) .. tja nur musst ich mir da den einen oder anderen einsamen Abend in irgendeinem Hotel totschlagen, so hats dann angefangen, eben als Zeitvertreib.. hab halt nie gemerkt das ich eigentlich zu viel davorsitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ich denke hier gehts nicht ums testen, sondern eher ums regelmäßige spielen.



Auch durch Regelmässiges spielen wär das nicht anders. Es ist nur ein Computerspiel...


----------



## Marienkaefer (2. Februar 2009)

Ich würde es mir nochmal kaufen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Früher war ich jedes Wochende (von Freitag bis Sonntag und oft auch unter der Woche ^^) saufen und das war ziemlich teuer ^^
Jetzt gehe ich zwar noch immer fort, aber nicht mehr so oft.
Ich bin mit meinem Freund jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre zusammen und es hat sich nichts geändert... Es ist alles bestens..
Der einzige Unterschied zu früher ist eigentlich nur: ICH HABE GELD! : D Und das bis zum Monatsende xD

Außerdem finde ich es recht chillig zu zocken wenn man restfett ist ^^


----------



## Bloodpak (2. Februar 2009)

Ich habe vorher 5 Jahre Diablo 2 gezockt. Das wurde irgendwann langweilig und die Gerüchteküche um Diablo 3 nervte nur noch.
Dann hab ich Sacred angedaddelt und fand es aber schlecht. Dann bei meinem Bruder WoW gesehen und mal ein Testacount erstellt.
Das war zwar noch nicht richtig überzeugend gewesen, aber es kam dann nach und nach. Mit der ersten Gilde war es dann super unterhaltsam geworden. Naja, nun ist das auch schon wieder fast 2 Jahre her und macht immer noch Spaß.

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostnova (2. Februar 2009)

wow war nicht mein erstes und wird auch nicht mein letztes mmo(rp)g. ich war schon von kind auf zocker und das hat sich seit über 30 jahren nicht verändert. trotzdem hab ich meine wohnung, job, auto und auch meine freunde. figurtechnisch hab ich mich auch nicht verändert; bin wie ein sahnejoghurt von zott: 0,1% fett ^^



Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied zu früher ist eigentlich nur: ICH HABE GELD! : D Und das bis zum Monatsende xD



hrhrhr, das kenne ich^^



Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es recht chillig zu zocken (wenn man restfett ist ^^)



da bin ich genau deiner meinung, aber was meinst du mit "restfett" ??!?


----------



## Kryael (2. Februar 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Hi :-)
> 
> Ich würde würde gern mal von Euch wissen wie euer Leben verlaufen wäre wenn ihr nicht mit WoW angefanegen hättet ???
> Hat sich das Leben in den letzten Jahren stark für Euch verändert im gegensatz zur "Vor-WoW" Zeit ???
> ...



Ich wäre dann wahrscheinlich arbeitslos und ein kifferjunkie^^
Nein ich bereue es nicht^^


----------



## Scarloc. (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin seit ner guten Zeit jetzt weg von WoW und finds verdammt gut so.
Pre-bc hats mir noch spass gemacht nur mit bc isses immer weniger geworden und die wotlk beta hat mir noch weniger gefallen.
Ist einerseits nicht mehr dass selber wie es mal war und andererseits hab ich persönlich keine lust mehr, mein leben so auf ein spiel zu fixieren und meine Zeit damit zu verschwenden.
Da langweil ich mich jetzt lieber ab und zu ein wenig, als die ganze zeit ingame zu vergammeln.

Gruß.


----------



## NarYethz (2. Februar 2009)

wenn ich nochma vor der wahl stünde, so wie es damals war, dann würd ich denke wieder anfangen, denn damals haben viele freunde gezockt und damit angefangen und da hab ich mich mitreißen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was wäre wenn wow nie in mein leben getreten wäre? ich würde womöglich ein führendes callofduty2 team haben bzw. wäre mitglied oder vllt sogar clan-chef.. desweiteren würde ich wahrscheinlich immernoch c&c generals spielen^-^ auch hätte ich nie viele freunde kennen gelernt, was ich sehr schade fände und wüsste daher immer noch nicht, wie sushi schmeckt^^ womöglich hätte ich jetz aber ne freundin, womöglich aber auch nicht, wer weis schon was wäre, wenn nicht die götter?
mfg


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2009)

WoW macht sau Spaß, klar. Aber wenn ich jetzt eine Zeitreise in das jahr 2007 machen könnte, wüsste ich nicht, ob ich mich nicht daran hindern würde das Spiel zu kaufen^^.


----------



## rapz (2. Februar 2009)

eeyyy wenn ich wow nicht kennen würde wäre ich genauso glücklich ohne wow wie jetzt mit ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

